# Let's play another game?



## Adcandour

As I mentioned in my victory speech  - I would like to do something nice for you forumites, since I have been rewarded with many-a-gift from these wonderful contests (pick-ups, cables, guitars, but who's keeping track?).

Sulpher has inspired me to start up this contest. Now, keep in mind this is no guitar, and certainly not of same value, but what can I say - Sulpher obviously likes you guys more than I do.

I'm giving away a Tascam iXZ. I've done the bulk of my youtube demos with it and think it's fantastic. 

A Spider Capo - I guarantee you'll have fun with this thing.

Wampler '57 Tweed pedal

Finally, the Joyo JW-01 - plug one into the amp and the other into the guitar and noodle cable free in the living room. I have used it maybe 5 times outside, so I could enjoy summer and play guitar. 

5 Mogami pedal cables - gold RR

Like I said, not much, but they're not getting use.

I'm going to box them all together and send it to one person. I'll choose the number some time on March 11th (we'll make the final entry 6pm - 'by the stack' time)

Good luck everyone.

PS - I'm going to probably chime in here and there. I don't think I'll be able to resist like sulpher did.
PPS - I posted in the electric guitar forum, since most people come here.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I am sensing a trend.....awesome!!!


----------



## blam

Whoah!!!

This would be a nice grab

thanks for putting this on, adcandour.


----------



## Steadfastly

In for a penny; in for a pound.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I take back all the nasty things I was thinking about you. I mean that's a super nice move. Carry on with the surprise box of fun game.


----------



## Electraglide

'kay, I'll stick my ummmm toe, yeah that's it, in. Just 'cause. (Maybe I can confuse you some more). 6 p.m. by the stack? What's that by albertia time?


----------



## DrHook

I'd put my hand up but I'm not due for some "free" time from the straightjacket for another hour...


----------



## ed2000

rearviewmirror2 said:


> I take back all the nasty things I was thinking about you. I mean that's a super nice move. Carry on with the surprise box of fun game.


Seconded!
Amazing Forum, ain't it!


----------



## Lincoln

That is beyond awesome adcandour!!!


----------



## zontar

Well cool, I'm not sure exactly what I'd do with all of that stuff, other than the wireless-that I would have fun with--but the other stuff could be cool stuff to learn or to pass on to someone who uses it.
Thanks...


----------



## JeremyP

Awesome ! Way to spread the good guitar karma!


----------



## Tarbender

Fantabulous! I was going through withdrawal after the end of Sulphur's contest :sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Rumble_b

Here we go again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urko99

Jim DaddyO said:


> I am sensing a trend.....awesome!!!


Without a doubt. Adcondour, this is far beyond Noble of you! Congratulations and thank you is in order, and given!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Voxguy76

Very nice of you to do that!


----------



## zontar

There was a saying when I was in school about what adcandour is doing here, and while it was expressing it in a positive way and thanking him and complimenting him--which we should do, I won't repeat it here, because then I'd have to explain it as it sounds negative, but then sarcasm was big when I was in school.


----------



## puckhead

wireless thing looks really cool.


----------



## ed2000

Hey Sulphur - be sure to post frequently, what would your odds be? Karma X2


----------



## GTmaker

I heard this on my Jazz station while driving around today.
Made me smile.

So this guy was so into his guitar playing that when he looked, 
he realized he was playing where the dust settles.

G.


----------



## Guest




----------



## puckhead

is it just me, or is BFG really starting to look like Yosemite Sam


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> There was a saying when I was in school about what adcandour is doing here, and while it was expressing it in a positive way and thanking him and complimenting him--which we should do, I won't repeat it here, because then I'd have to explain it as it sounds negative, but then sarcasm was big when I was in school.


Really, tell us more.


----------



## Steadfastly

*thanks adcandor!


*


----------



## Lola

I am in it to win it!

I am in this all the way to the bitter end because as usual someone else will win!:sSig_goodjob2:ADCANDOR

This contest stuff is becoming overly addictive!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


When I was a single dad that was banned from my t.v..


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I am in it to win it!
> 
> I am in this all the way to the bitter end because as usual someone else will win!:sSig_goodjob2:ADCANDOR
> 
> This contest stuff is becoming overly addictive!


Aw, come on Lola....
[video=youtube;cWEu9Rn-PaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWEu9Rn-PaE[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

@ laristotle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPr1EZZ2yIc


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Aw, come on Lola....
> [video=youtube;cWEu9Rn-PaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWEu9Rn-PaE[/video]


OMG are those hippies? Pot smoking hippies? 


My kind of people!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> OMG are those hippies? Pot smoking hippies?
> 
> 
> My kind of people!


Hippies? I guess so. I went to San Francisco but I was just there for the smoke and the free love.

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;gp5JCrSXkJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY[/video]
The things I do for a mini midi machine.


----------



## sulphur

Nice bit of gear!

Way to pay it forward Chuck, much appreciated.

Remember, post #31...


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;cWEu9Rn-PaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWEu9Rn-PaE[/video]


Whew. I was trippin' on that clip. For a year or two my home base was a commune in an abandoned bible camp 10 miles outside of Quesnel with no electricity or running water except for a dirty pool up on a hill that we rigged up a syphon to for wash water. For drinking water, we carried gas cans on poles to a local farm house about a mile away and we made candles in jars and cans we found around the camp. We foraged for food in the surrounding bush and from restaurant and food store garbage but often got kind donations from the local church. We also had a garden for fresh veggies.

In the summer, some of us would go out and hitch-hike around the country making the rounds of the coffee houses and bistros, singing for food and whatever was in the hat. That was enough to buy staples like rice and potatoes and such when we got back. Often draft dodgers would pass through and show us some down home cooking from wherever they were from.

But that song was a favourite of mine to play, especially when others would sit in around the camp fire or busking. Alice's Restaurant and the Motorcycle Song (long version) were two others. Of course Don't Bogart That Joint was always a crowd favourite. Phil Oaks and Eric Anderson songs were a big part of everyone's repertoire too.


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm not sure if it's _*all*_ been done before.

[video=youtube;Zs3xXlXSOKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs3xXlXSOKk[/video]


----------



## Taylor

Glad to see the kindness hasn't died yet.


----------



## ronmac

Here we go...

Rewritng my acceptance speech.


----------



## Adcandour

*ITEMS UPDATED TO BE MORE GUITAR RELATED. 

​I'll get rid of that MIDI thing unless the winner can actually use it.
*


----------



## Option1

What if you're afraid of spiders?

Neil


----------



## urko99

What a great accessory pack. Outstanding!


----------



## cheezyridr

seein as how lots of folks posted psychedelic music, i'll post something almost psychedelic, but not really

[video=youtube_share;oxXtaM8PcA4]http://youtu.be/oxXtaM8PcA4[/video]


----------



## soldierscry

Wow this is Awesome.


----------



## bw66

Woohoo! More fun! Thanks adcandour!!!


----------



## LowWatt

Good on ya adcandour. Class act.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> @ laristotle
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPr1EZZ2yIc


Ah Sweaty Teddy. Thank you.


----------



## TA462

That's a great thing to do, thanks eh.


----------



## johnnyshaka

High five!


----------



## Lola

One eye is open. Day off and didn't really even get to sleep in!

Ya, Ya I know! Would I like some cheese with that whine!

The violins are playing for me!

So much crap to do today! I doubt I will get 1/2 of the shit done! My guitar keeps calling to me already!


----------



## Rumble_b

I have nothing funny or intelligent to say.


----------



## 18Rocks

Yay, games are fun... especially when you can win some cool stuff!
Thanks adcandour!


----------



## Duster

Awesome idea, very cool of you.

So what do I have to do to get in on this thing? Or have I already done it?

--- D


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Ya, Ya I know! Would I like some cheese with that whine!
> 
> The violins are playing for me!


something a little more classy for you.







....


----------



## Slooky

Yay ! Sounds good


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm hangin' on.

[video=youtube;hZr6ov1SUZg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZr6ov1SUZg[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron

Wow, this is nice!

I'M jumping in to! 

Thanks!


----------



## ronmac

Rumble_b said:


> I have nothing funny or intelligent to say.


Internet House Rules apply here, so that doesn't put you at a disadvantage, at all.


----------



## guitarman2

Cool another contest.


----------



## Mooh

I'm in. 

Great vibe around here these days.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly

It's nice knowing that Adcandor will not be winning this contest. It gives the rest of us a chance.:smile-new:


----------



## ronmac

Ok, I have finished my winning acceptance speech, so all that's left to do is to comb through the studio and pick the next prize.

Oh, there's a nice one....

:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Judas68fr

this is why Guitarscanada is the best guitar forum ever!


----------



## LowWatt

Judas68fr said:


> this is why Guitarscanada is the best guitar forum ever!


Agreed. Every time a do a Craigslist deal with someone who seems decent I make sure they know GC is out there.


----------



## sulphur

Pratice tonight, then gig tomorrow night. Woohoo!


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Whew. I was trippin' on that clip. For a year or two my home base was a commune in an abandoned bible camp 10 miles outside of Quesnel with no electricity or running water except for a dirty pool up on a hill that we rigged up a syphon to for wash water. For drinking water, we carried gas cans on poles to a local farm house about a mile away and we made candles in jars and cans we found around the camp. We foraged for food in the surrounding bush and from restaurant and food store garbage but often got kind donations from the local church. We also had a garden for fresh veggies.
> 
> In the summer, some of us would go out and hitch-hike around the country making the rounds of the coffee houses and bistros, singing for food and whatever was in the hat. That was enough to buy staples like rice and potatoes and such when we got back. Often draft dodgers would pass through and show us some down home cooking from wherever they were from.
> 
> But that song was a favourite of mine to play, especially when others would sit in around the camp fire or busking. Alice's Restaurant and the Motorcycle Song (long version) were two others. Of course Don't Bogart That Joint was always a crowd favourite. Phil Oaks and Eric Anderson songs were a big part of everyone's repertoire too.


I don't want a pickle....You talking early 70's?

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> *ITEMS UPDATED TO BE MORE GUITAR RELATED.
> 
> ​I'll get rid of that MIDI thing unless the winner can actually use it.
> *


I can use it.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> I don't want a pickle....You talking early 70's?


Yup .


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Yup .


It was a nice place tho the locals were a bit of a pain at times.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> It was a nice place tho the locals were a bit of a pain at times.


They warmed up to us after they realized we were authorized to be at the property and we did a lot of freebees like helping to paint the church, weed the public garden areas, pick up garbage and stuff. It was definitely a ******* community so we had to tread lightly when we were in town. I did learn the merits of country music though.


----------



## Lola

No day off for me~ Got called into work! Problems! 
There always friggin problems! o
and
Invited to a wedding tomorrow! So far, so good. My son's date had a death in her family so he's coming solo. So my husband phoned the grooms mother to let her know of the situation. She point blankly told him that we have to give MORE of a cash gift to the bride and groom to cover the "meal" that was my son's date. We have been friends for 25 years! Who the hell says stuff like that. I just thought it was very rude of her. She could of said it differently! He also asked if it would be okay for him to wear a hooded parka when we are outside. She said why are going to wear that? Well let me see, the guys been sick for 2 years! Like that ain't enough! I will be glad when tomorrow is over. I am just going to cut ties and leave it at that. I have been stressed in life and then some but I am never rude or hurtful.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> No day off for me~ Got called into work! Problems!
> There always friggin problems! o
> and
> Invited to a wedding tomorrow! So far, so good. My son's date had a death in her family so he's coming solo. So my husband phoned the grooms mother to let her know of the situation. She point blankly told him that we have to give MORE of a cash gift to the bride and groom to cover the "meal" that was my son's date. We have been friends for 25 years! Who the hell says stuff like that. I just thought it was very rude of her. She could of said it differently! He also asked if it would be okay for him to wear a hooded parka when we are outside. She said why are going to wear that? Well let me see, the guys been sick for 2 years! Like that ain't enough! I will be glad when tomorrow is over. I am just going to cut ties and leave it at that. I have been stressed in life and then some but I am never rude or hurtful.


That's unreal. People like that gross me out.


----------



## Steadfastly

Life is too short to not play a guitar.


----------



## Lola

My "song"! [video=youtube;C__CgQlaykI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C__CgQlaykI[/video]


----------



## Chitmo

Yummy.......


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;Ay6CIDryEAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay6CIDryEAQ[/video]


Chitmo said:


> Yummy.......


In response to your yummy.


----------



## Judas68fr

Yes Indeed!


----------



## Taylor

Played guitar in front of someone other than a mirror or a microphone for the first time, tonight. Terrifying. Exhilarating. Some people don't get the concept of "jamming".


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;5WlCdiU9IzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WlCdiU9IzA[/video]
(I didn't say anything so this one might not count).


----------



## Lola

Hey does anyone remember those icy summer treats called Lolas? They had cherry, lemon, grape and some other flavors I can't seem to recall. I haven't seen them since my childhood. Have you?

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> Played guitar in front of someone other than a mirror or a microphone for the first time, tonight. Terrifying. Exhilarating. Some people don't get the concept of "jamming".


Yup I know exactly what your talking about. It can be downright disconcerting especially when you play the wrong note or are off beat!


----------



## Steadfastly

Taylor said:


> Played guitar in front of someone other than a mirror or a microphone for the first time, tonight. Terrifying. Exhilarating. Some people don't get the concept of "jamming".


I wonder if I'll ever have the guts to get up and play in front of a group of people? I have jammed with some friends but only one of them play better than me, so that was not bad.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Hey does anyone remember those icy summer treats called Lolas? They had cherry, lemon, grape and some other flavors I can't seem to recall. I haven't seen them since my childhood. Have you?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I know exactly what your talking about. It can be downright disconcerting especially when you play the wrong note or are off beat!


I remember a summer treat named Lola, not icy tho....or at least for a while. She was all flavors. As far as singing and playing in front of a group, never done that straight or sober. Never worried about playing the wrong note or being off beat.


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> Hey does anyone remember those icy summer treats called Lolas? They had cherry, lemon, grape and some other flavors I can't seem to recall. I haven't seen them since my childhood. Have you?


The pyramid-shaped ones? They're back in the states, called "Lola Icebergs", if so. Not seen them in Canada yet.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> I don't want a pickle....


Well, who's holding your pickle?

[video=youtube;WzzWEeiUf3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzzWEeiUf3Y[/video]


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Hey does anyone remember those icy summer treats called Lolas? They had cherry, lemon, grape
> and some other flavors I can't seem to recall. I haven't seen them since my childhood. Have you?


I always reached down the freezer to get one that was just semi-frozen.
You get some ice mixed with juice. Grape was my favorite.


----------



## Tarbender

Ok, nothing smart to say so I'm just going to post a pic:


----------



## Lola

and.................what a picture that is! What a gorgeous, gorgeous guitar! What a dramatic sense of photography!


----------



## Cups

Who won Sulpher's guitar? Congrats to whomever.


----------



## Tarbender

Many thanks. Was just trying to capture the grain in the top but still feel I missed the mark.


----------



## ed2000

Combined some gluten free flours and starches and made gluten free chocolate chip cookies.

Hey Lola, is Mario's Music Media still round..near Hwy2 and Church, north west area?

Robert Cray is on PBS.(Friday night)

- - - Updated - - -



Tarbender said:


> Ok, nothing smart to say so I'm just going to post a pic:
> 
> View attachment 12539


For a second I thought this was for the 'Giveaway'


----------



## puckhead

Tarbender said:


> Ok, nothing smart to say so I'm just going to post a pic:
> 
> View attachment 12539


sweet baby jesus that's beautiful


----------



## Lola

ed2000 said:


> Hey Lola, is Mario's Music Media still round..near Hwy2 and Church, north west area?
> 
> 
> 
> '


Is that the building with the twin copper roofs?


----------



## Steadfastly

Tarbender said:


> Ok, nothing smart to say so I'm just going to post a pic:
> 
> View attachment 12539


Beautiful top on that!


----------



## ed2000

It's been years...never looked up.


...and....
He's a low-talker.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> I know exactly what your talking about. It can be downright disconcerting especially when you play the wrong note or are off beat!


 Or when your jamming buddies take it as an opportunity to try to drown you out with their "technical skill". It doesn't matter if you can play a million beats per minute if they all sound like crap.


----------



## puckhead

i prefer to play very slowly and sound like crap.
that way you can savour every crappy note.


----------



## Steadfastly

Me and the kitten are doing a little jammin'.


----------



## Option1

To return to the rich vein of obscure '70s pop hits:

[video=youtube_share;6QXyqk9flwk]http://youtu.be/6QXyqk9flwk[/video]

Neil


----------



## Guest




----------



## rearviewmirror2

Cats scare me. They're all a little beastly.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamish

more practice and less distortion for me... maybe next month.


----------



## Steadfastly

I got the kids to do some painting for me today.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Here's my random thought. There are tonnes of drummer jokes, a few really great guitarist jokes but where are the bass player jokes? I once heard of a review in Q magazine where the reviewer took issue with the record and said that "bass players don't make solo albums for the same reason that stewardesses don't fly the plane" but surely Sting, Waters, Mingus etc. put the lie to that. Besides, that's not a joke. It's just an insult. So...any bass player jokes (good natured I'm sure)?


----------



## capnjim

I'll play! Thanks in advance for the generosity!!!!!


----------



## Woof

did someone say tweed?


----------



## bluzfish

.

- - - Updated - - -







.

- - - Updated - - -







.


----------



## Guest

jimmythegeek said:


> .. "bass players don't make solo albums for the same reason that stewardesses don't fly the plane" ..


Chris Squire (Yes)

[video=youtube;57F7vlT_PK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57F7vlT_PK8[/video]


----------



## Lola

Taylor said:


> Or when your jamming buddies take it as an opportunity to try to drown you out with their "technical skill". It doesn't matter if you can play a million beats per minute if they all sound like crap.


I am so lucky and fortunate to be playing with musicians that are very respectful and would never do anything like that! There are no "show offs" in my group!

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> I got the kids to do some painting for me today.


Were you mad or angry?

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> I got the kids to do some painting for me today.


Were you mad or angry?


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;Qr9D5ns3sx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr9D5ns3sx8&index=17&list=PL935E673DBA1D1D36&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQ r9D5ns3sx8%26index%3D17%26list%3DPL935E673DBA1D1D3 6&has_verified=1[/video]
Bass, what bass?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4WeqP2G6pI&list=PL935E673DBA1D1D36&index=5
Now there's got to be some bass in here. Country Joe and The Fish.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;Qr9D5ns3sx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr9D5ns3sx8&index=17&list=PL935E673DBA1D1D36&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQ r9D5ns3sx8%26index%3D17%26list%3DPL935E673DBA1D1D3 6&has_verified=1[/video]
> Bass, what bass?


I dunno, some nice bottom end in there...


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> I dunno, some nice bottom end in there...


Even a little cat or two.


----------



## shoretyus

I remember that crappy song.. the vid... I just threw up a little ...



Option1 said:


> To return to the rich vein of obscure '70s pop hits:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;6QXyqk9flwk]http://youtu.be/6QXyqk9flwk[/video]
> 
> Neil


----------



## ed2000

Yah, I bought the album way back.

The Hombres
I have no success embedding youtube vid


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I am so lucky and fortunate to be playing with musicians that are very respectful and would never do anything like that! There are no "show offs" in my group!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Were you mad or angry?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Were you mad or angry?


I laughed because these are not my kids, my house or my paint. Saying they were my kids, was in jest.


----------



## Steve_F

awesome thread!


----------



## puckhead




----------



## cheezyridr

jimmythegeek said:


> took issue with the record and said that "bass players don't make solo albums for the same reason that stewardesses don't fly the plane"


every les claypool/primus album ever made puts the lie to that as well

[video=youtube_share;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Originally Posted by *jimmythegeek* 
_took issue with the record and said that *"bass players don't make solo albums for the same reason that stewardesses don't fly the plane"*_



cheezyridr said:


> every les claypool/primus album ever made puts the lie to that as well
> 
> [video=youtube_share;aYDfwUJzYQg]http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg[/video]


Bass players do fly planes? That's it, I'm driving or taking the train from now on. The next thing you know, banjo players will be working in the control towers.


----------



## bluzfish

[video=youtube_share;0yt9R0I3gSk]http://youtu.be/0yt9R0I3gSk[/video] .


----------



## grumpyoldman

Steadfastly said:


> Bass players do fly planes? That's it, I'm driving or taking the train from now on. The next thing you know, banjo players will be working in the control towers.


I'd rather be on a plane flown by a bass player - or a singer, like Bruce Dickinson for example - than by an actor (Mr. Travolta, I'm looking at you here....).

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> I am so lucky and fortunate to be playing with musicians that are very respectful and would never do anything like that! There are no "show offs" in my group!


It wasn't too unbearable, just a little grating on the nerves. 3 of the dudes were great, it was just the other guitarist that got to me.


----------



## Electraglide

shoretyus said:


> I remember that crappy song.. the vid... I just threw up a little ...


Ya got no taste. Unhun It's better than Abba manahana.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> [video=youtube_share;0yt9R0I3gSk]http://youtu.be/0yt9R0I3gSk[/video] .


Bluzfish, you standing on my fingers again.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Claypool is the man. I've always thought of him as GenX's Frank Zappa. The current incarnation of Primus is smokin'. I love that Chris Squire record too. Bill Bruford used to tell a story that Squire was supposed to leave Yes with him and they were going to start another group together. Imagine that early Bruford group with Squire AND Alan Holdsworth. Oh what might have been (though One of a Kind is brilliant. Worth checking out if you haven't). Just to clarify my original post I think the reviewer was nuts. I'm a drummer first and foremost and then Bruford/Squire hookup in Yes was part of what got me started. I will stop just before stating that some of my best friends are bass players lol


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I know a bass player that plays in 7 bands. Seven. They're hard to find out here I guess.


----------



## Guest

there's a few bass players I like.


----------



## Steadfastly

Kitty has solved the problem of me yelling at her to turn that music down!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> there's a few bass players I like.


[video=youtube;56sZOUPegUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56sZOUPegUw[/video]
Like I said before, Bass player? What bass player?


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Ya got no taste. Unhun It's better than Abba manahana.


[video=youtube;Ixa1kXjMhAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixa1kXjMhAU[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;_4zXPSHeKJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4zXPSHeKJM[/video]
Hey, a bass player who sings.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;Ixa1kXjMhAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixa1kXjMhAU[/video]


[video=youtube;CGws43awAQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGws43awAQg[/video]


----------



## Guest

what the hell. more muppets.

[video=youtube;tgbNymZ7vqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY&amp;list=PL755E71F06394C9F3&amp;index= 37[/video]


----------



## puckhead

wife out of town, I finally get to watch both hockey games


----------



## Electraglide

puckhead said:


> wife out of town, I finally get to watch both hockey games


If the Canucks are playing then ok. If not then stick around here. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/animalshorts_zpsrdywzvvy.jpg
Hey I'm a dyed in the wool Canucks fan, but I'm not dead.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;Ixa1kXjMhAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixa1kXjMhAU[/video]


Wow, what a voice on the lead singer! It had me wondering if that was all his voice or if he is using some voice effects to get that high. If not, he has got some tremendous range.


----------



## GTmaker

when I fill up my car tires with 35 lbs of air,
Am I adding 35 pounds to the car?
just wondering

G.


----------



## ed2000

From the February 1983 issue of Guitar Player Magazine.....

anyone recognize a certain guitar?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ed2000

GTmaker said:


> when I fill up my car tires with 35 lbs of air,
> Am I adding 35 pounds to the car?
> just wondering
> 
> G.


You are improving the efficiency because air is negative of gravity and have reduced the effective mass of your car by 35 x 4 lbs. You can improve that number by filling your spare as well. An added benefit is that you have removed some air for the car to push through as you drive, improving aerodynamics.


----------



## Taylor

How soon in life can someone die of old age?


----------



## Steadfastly

How old are you when you are born? The answer is not necessarily "0" or 9 months.


----------



## GTmaker

Steadfastly said:


> How old are you when you are born? The answer is not necessarily "0" or 9 months.


ok ...I know the answer to this one...

There are a gazzilion Europeans that will tell you for example, when you would normally celebrate your 20th birthday,
they would say you are 21 ....implying that you are entering your 21st year so you are 21 not 20...
This system seem to work just fine until you work backwards...
If you work backwards, the system only works if you say that the moment you where born, you are 1 year old.
By the way.... that system does not allow for a first birthday because at that point you are already 2 years old.

So the correct answer is 1 year old at birth....
see ..told ya I knew the answer.

G.
PS.
please dont try and convince me otherwise cause if you do I'll have to pass you along to my mother and shell explain it to you herself.

- - - Updated - - -



ed2000 said:


> You are improving the efficiency because air is negative of gravity and have reduced the effective mass of your car by 35 x 4 lbs. You can improve that number by filling your spare as well. An added benefit is that you have removed some air for the car to push through as you drive, improving aerodynamics.


Is this a quote from the bible?

G.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, some lost time to make up for...


----------



## Lola

Survived. Just back from the wedding. Glad it's over! Nothing but a big hassle over the fact that we owe for the meal that my son's girlfriend was supposed to consume. She had a death in her family and we were expected to more money in the gift envelope. That's not happening! We were more than generous enough!


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> You are improving the efficiency because air is negative of gravity and have reduced the effective mass of your car by 35 x 4 lbs. You can improve that number by filling your spare as well. An added benefit is that you have removed some air for the car to push through as you drive, improving aerodynamics.


Air filled by weight instead of pressure is a hell of a lot of air and some very strong tires. That being said you're adding at least 140 lbs to your car.....probably a hell of a lot more if you include the weight of tires and rims to hold that weight of compressed air.


----------



## zontar

If it's a gift then give what you wish and how much you wish--after a gift is a gift--not an obligation or anything owed.
If it's owed--it's no longer a gift.
If there's an obligation--it's no longer a gift.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> How old are you when you are born? The answer is not necessarily "0" or 9 months.


Not too sure and it really doesn't matter but I have gov't confirmation that on my last birthday I was 65. If it's good enough for the Canadian gov't to pay me money then it's good enough for me.


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> If it's a gift then give what you wish and how much you wish--after a gift is a gift--not an obligation or anything owed.
> If it's owed--it's no longer a gift.
> If there's an obligation--it's no longer a gift.


Exactly. Do the less affluent guests that give a $100 monetary gift get a lesser meal than the rich guests that give a $1000 gift? That would be absurd.


----------



## Electraglide

GTmaker said:


> ok ...I know the answer to this one...
> 
> There are a gazzilion Europeans that will tell you for example, when you would normally celebrate your 20th birthday,
> they would say you are 21 ....implying that you are entering your 21st year so you are 21 not 20...
> This system seem to work just fine until you work backwards...
> If you work backwards, the system only works if you say that the moment you where born, you are 1 year old.
> By the way.... that system does not allow for a first birthday because at that point you are already 2 years old.
> 
> So the correct answer is 1 year old at birth....
> see ..told ya I knew the answer.
> 
> G.
> PS.
> please dont try and convince me otherwise cause if you do I'll have to pass you along to my mother and shell explain it to you herself.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a quote from the bible?
> 
> G.


A lot of people say that life begins at 40....or at least they used to.....so, in that case technically I'm only a little bit past 25. And leave your mom out of this. That's just not fair. 

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


> Hmm, some lost time to make up for...


We kept your spot warm. Did you bring coffee and doughnuts?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Survived. Just back from the wedding. Glad it's over! Nothing but a big hassle over the fact that we owe for the meal that my son's girlfriend was supposed to consume. She had a death in her family and we were expected to more money in the gift envelope. That's not happening! We were more than generous enough!


I never give money unless it's family, blood and close extended. Or if the married couple is old like me and the wife. If they expect you to pay for the meal then they should dish up the meal that you are paying for so you can do with it what you please. No extra meal, then no extra money in the envelope. The last regular wedding I attended years ago was a pay for the meal and one free drink at the party afterward. People I worked with. I took a date to the ceremony and another to the party after the meal.....missed the meal completely.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> We kept your spot warm. Did you bring coffee and doughnuts?


Oops, I'll go get some.


----------



## ed2000

Electraglide said:


> Air filled by weight instead of pressure is a hell of a lot of air and some very strong tires. That being said you're adding at least 140 lbs to your car.....probably a hell of a lot more if you include the weight of tires and rims to hold that weight of compressed air.


Winter traction action.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> Winter traction action.


Viagra....winter action traction, especially when having a cooly with a little whip and chill.


----------



## Adcandour

GTmaker said:


> when I fill up my car tires with 35 lbs of air,
> Am I adding 35 pounds to the car?
> just wondering
> 
> G.


35lbs x 4



edit: just saw ed2000's post.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Survived. Just back from the wedding. Glad it's over! Nothing but a big hassle over the fact that we owe for the meal that my son's girlfriend was supposed to consume. She had a death in her family and we were expected to more money in the gift envelope. That's not happening! We were more than generous enough!


Collect up all your junk mail restaurant coupons and mail it to her.


----------



## ed2000

Ever been to an Italian wedding? They hire security guards to watch the wedding present box...all envelopes filled with either cash or cheques. You can tell the mange cakes by the toaster oven or fondue sets given. I married an Italian Family so I can freely say that.


----------



## Option1

It's been close to a page since we had a video clip. This one was 'inspired' by the artwork in the "Let There Be Drums" posted earlier.

[video=youtube_share;C79q2jSwAAs]http://youtu.be/C79q2jSwAAs[/video]

Neil


----------



## bzrkrage

Well I was doing "end of year" count al day yesterday , so chiming in. 
PS, other guitarist doesn't like new bass guy, more drama to follow.
Thanks Adcandour for the new pedal & stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

bzrkrage said:


> Well I was doing "end of year" count al day yesterday , so chiming in.
> PS, other guitarist doesn't like new bass guy, more drama to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did I miss something??


----------



## bluzfish

Steadfastly said:


>









.


----------



## Taylor

Electraglide said:


> We kept your spot warm. Did you bring coffee and doughnuts?


I always get excited when someone DOESN'T bastardize doughnuts into "donuts". Ditto for hiccough and drive-through.


----------



## Guest

Taylor said:


> I always get excited when someone DOESN'T bastardize doughnuts into "donuts". Ditto for hiccough and drive-through.


How come it's not pronounced 'duff', as in rough.


----------



## 18Rocks

laristotle said:


> How come it's not pronounced 'duff', as in rough.


Who nose?


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> How come it's not pronounced 'duff', as in rough.


Because they are made with dough, not ray, me, fa, so, la tee or duff.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> I always get excited when someone DOESN'T bastardize doughnuts into "donuts". Ditto for hiccough and drive-through.


Does your girlfriend know this? How about your wife? No, wait, if you've been married for a while your wife is probably not interested in what gets you excited. Just what gets her excited.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> How come it's not pronounced 'duff', as in rough.


According to Homer it's pronounced 








beer.


----------



## Chitmo

I see dead people!


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> According to Homer it's pronounced... [pic]... beer.


Doh !


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

A little blues for Sunday.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtNZm9KXm8w


----------



## Electraglide

Chitmo said:


> I see dead people!











So does she.


----------



## ed2000

Help pls. I followed Forum guide for posting utube vids but all I get is 'code'. Pics work for me.


----------



## Taylor

Spending my day off carving nuts and acoustic saddles out of a Muskox horn tip.


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> Help pls. I followed Forum guide for posting utube vids but all I get is 'code'. Pics work for me.


I had the same problem, there's a thread around here somewhere in Open Mic I believe. 
I use two windows. Find your youtube. At the top of the screen right click at the end the http//www line so the url(?) is highlighted. Once it's highlighted left click and click copy. [video=youtube;b7ZzfjRzZuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7ZzfjRzZuk[/video] Go to the thread on here, click reply and click the icon at the top of the reply that looks like a strip of film. On the window that pops up right click on the box and paste. That should do it. Took me a few tries before I got it right.


----------



## Steadfastly

ed2000 said:


> Help pls. I followed Forum guide for posting utube vids but all I get is 'code'. Pics work for me.


1) Copy the YouTube URL
2) Click on the second last icon (it looks like a double pane window) in the "post reply" box.
3) Paste the URL in the space where it says "Enter your video clip URL below."
4) Click ok and presto, you're done.


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> I see dead people!


----------



## Lincoln

Random thoughts?

I was at the future shop music store in south common on friday, looking at the wall of guitars. All the Fender products were in horrible condition. It gets pretty dry here in the winter and all the fret ends on the fenders (Asian, Mex, & US) were all hanging out a mile. Dangerously sharp. Good selling feature.

Winner of the day? An LTD EC401 with standard humbuckers. If I was buying a guitar that day, it would have been the LTD.

Weird duck of the day? A Schector with an ultra-wide neck. I counted the strings, then I counted the tuners, then I counted the strings again. I couldn't believe the neck was that wide without being a 7 or 8 string. I found it to be virtually unplayable. Anybody seen one of these? What are they all about??? It wasn't set up to be a slide, action was quite normal. I don't get it.


----------



## 18Rocks

I can't see dead people but...
[video=youtube;FscIgtDJFXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FscIgtDJFXg[/video]


----------



## puckhead

i keep missing too many pages.
summary of the last 8 or so?


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> i keep missing too many pages.
> summary of the last 8 or so?


_Better Than Life_


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

I ammmmmmmmmmmmmm back! Just getting in the door from the Barrie Flea Market! The best pizza buns ever! Hubby loves the meat pies from there. Steak and potatoe are his fav! Have some really cool music paraphernalia like AC/DC comforters with matching pillow cases. Now you all know that I just had to buy them.


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;t7zk4as9kzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7zk4as9kzA[/video]
Just because...


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> I ammmmmmmmmmmmmm back! Just getting in the door from the Barrie Flea Market! The best pizza buns ever! Hubby loves the meat pies from there. Steak and potatoe are his fav! Have some really cool music paraphernalia like AC/DC comforters with matching pillow cases. Now you all know that I just had to buy them.


I love flea markets. What Barrie flea market?


----------



## zontar

And how's it compare to Kempenfest?


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> And how's it compare to Kempenfest?


oops .. I misread that ..


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Took my dad's dog for a walk and saw 3 jackrabbits that were about the same size as the dog at a nearby school.


----------



## zontar

Any thoughts or comments are appreciated


----------



## Taylor

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Took my dad's dog for a walk and saw 3 jackrabbits that were about the same size as the dog at a nearby school.


If it's a Newfoundland dog, run as far from the rabbits as you can.


----------



## zontar

Taylor said:


> If it's a Newfoundland dog, run as far from the rabbits as you can.


Years ago I had a roommate with a large dog--and I'd walk it when he was away--his main piece of advice was if the dog sees a rabbit--drop the leash.


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12596
> 
> 
> View attachment 12597


OMG I think that's me! I get really bored in short order! I love to multitask. It makes life more interesting!


----------



## zontar

Can Squirrels multi-task?


----------



## ed2000

I was fooling around with the A chord on the fifth fret and suddenly the notes turned into the American Anthem...powerful and majestic. [insert Canadian flag]


----------



## Taylor

zontar said:


> Can Squirrels multi-task?


All the squirrels I've seen just sit around playing with their nuts.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Can Squirrels multi-task?


In a very short period of time one of those damned tree rats chewed thru the eves of my shed and deposited a lot of pine cones. Patch one hole and it chewed another. To me that's multi tasking. The only thing that seems to stop it/them is lots of peppermints spread all over the shed.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> In a very short period of time one of those damned tree rats chewed thru the eves of my shed and deposited a lot of pine cones. Patch one hole and it chewed another. To me that's multi tasking. The only thing that seems to stop it/them is lots of peppermints spread all over the shed.


MMM, peppermints...


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> In a very short period of time one of those damned tree rats chewed thru the eves of my shed and deposited a lot of pine cones. Patch one hole and it chewed another. To me that's multi tasking. The only thing that seems to stop it/them is lots of peppermints spread all over the shed.


Cayenne pepper will work if you can put it in the area where they are coming in. It works on just about any pest.


----------



## Taylor

Steadfastly said:


> Cayenne pepper will work if you can put it in the area where they are coming in. It works on just about any pest.


My girlfriend tried this. I ended up acquiring a taste for the stuff, and now she can't get rid of me.


----------



## bluzfish

Taylor said:


> My girlfriend tried this. I ended up acquiring a taste for the stuff, and now she can't get rid of me.


mmmmmm, cayenne pepper....


----------



## Taylor

bluzfish said:


> mmmmmm, cayenne pepper....


If you've never had Hickory-smoked Cayennes, I recommend it. Smokiness, earthiness, and just the right about of bite. It's always the first thing on my "to do" list after the spring thaw. Well, that and homemade bacon.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I love flea markets. What Barrie flea market?


The Barrie 400 flea market. There is a huge sign! You can't miss it. Be prepared to spend a couple of hours though. It's so huge you will need some time!


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Cayenne pepper will work if you can put it in the area where they are coming in. It works on just about any pest.


Tried that. Took a lot of cayenne pepper and it seems that the squirrels around here seem to like the stuff.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> My girlfriend tried this. I ended up acquiring a taste for the stuff, and now she can't get rid of me.


Cayenne pepper and doughnuts....damn you're easy.


----------



## Taylor

Electraglide said:


> Cayenne pepper and doughnuts....damn you're easy.


You should see how little it takes to make me smile.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> The Barrie 400 flea market. There is a huge sign! You can't miss it. Be prepared to spend a couple of hours though. It's so huge you will need some time!


Aah, ok. I live near it - Since I'm in the area, I consider it in innisfil.

I thought maybe there was one in the older side of Barrie (where I rarely go)


----------



## shoretyus

I had to shoot at the little buggers in the kitchen last summer. Repairing my frozen waterline last week I found the den hole underneath a crawlspace in the house....#@#@#[email protected]@@#@



Electraglide said:


> In a very short period of time one of those damned tree rats chewed thru the eves of my shed and deposited a lot of pine cones. Patch one hole and it chewed another. To me that's multi tasking. The only thing that seems to stop it/them is lots of peppermints spread all over the shed.


----------



## Steadfastly

Spring bowling anyone?


----------



## Lola

9:33 and the house is all quiet. No one is up yet cept me! I am going back to sleep. Screw it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Ti-Ron

Meme war!!!!


----------



## zontar

Seeing the word meme makes me think of this character-
[video=youtube;yQj2NP25TIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQj2NP25TIo[/video]


----------



## Option1

If you knew meme, like I know meme. Oh, oh, oh what a ....


Sorry, this post was brought to you by 4pm and a distinct lack of beer.

Neil


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taylor




----------



## cheezyridr

if i were on the simpsons, this would be me. a few of you who have met me are probably snickering as you see it.










a buddy from back home who used to look like peter griffen










random cartoon


----------



## Guest

what I look like on southpark.
I'm the canuck on the right.


----------



## Steadfastly

How women shop for cars. Sorry female members.........just in jest. Or is that jest in just?


----------



## ed2000

Re: Women and cars.
I overheard a conversation between two female coworkers. One says "So you bought a new car, what colour is it?"


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Taylor

ed2000 said:


> Re: Women and cars.
> I overheard a conversation between two female coworkers. One says "So you bought a new car, what colour is it?"


When I first met my girlfriend, she knew more about cars than me. (She grew up on a farm with young, cool parents, a young uncle, and a farmer grandfather. I grew up an only child in the middle of a city with a mother whose only interest in vehicles was that they can get you to the liquor store faster than walking, and a fairly feminine father.)

Basically, she's cool and fun, and I'm reclusive and neurotic.


----------



## Electraglide

Option1 said:


> If you knew meme, like I know meme. Oh, oh, oh what a ....
> 
> 
> Sorry, this post was brought to you by 4pm and a distinct lack of beer.
> 
> Neil


[video=youtube;InTuAeGjr4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InTuAeGjr4M[/video]

- - - Updated - - -



ed2000 said:


> Re: Women and cars.
> I overheard a conversation between two female coworkers. One says "So you bought a new car, what colour is it?"


That's how my son's girlfriend shopped for her car. "What kind of car are you looking for?" "Red, with white interior."


----------



## ed2000

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;InTuAeGjr4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InTuAeGjr4M[/video]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> That's how my son's girlfriend shopped for her car. "What kind of car are you looking for?" "Red, with white interior."


I know it's hard to believe but I actually know some males that have, no to little, understanding of cars other than shoving a key into it and making some noise.

p.s. -I like red cars!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Ask me how many times someone has said "Is that your Son's car?"


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> How women shop for cars. Sorry female members.........just in jest. Or is that jest in just?





Too funny!

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> Basically, she's cool and fun, and I'm reclusive and neurotic.


Wow that sounds like my relationship! Guess what one I am? lol


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> Wow that sounds like my relationship! Guess what one I am? lol


I'm gonna give you "cool" and "fun" regardless of what the reality may be.


----------



## puckhead

[video=youtube;s3gFSlc8JtU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3gFSlc8JtU[/video]


----------



## GTmaker

sometimes ...in the middle of all the silliness..I little light goes off and a pinch of practical inspiration is born.

G.

[video=youtube;sOXOYCqGqOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sOXOYCqGqOc[/video]


----------



## ed2000

She's turning 40 this May.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.[video=youtube;oQKc3NFkbyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQKc3NFkbyk[/video]


----------



## Lola

Taylor said:


> I'm gonna give you "cool" and "fun" regardless of what the reality may be.


That was the correct answer and the only answer to my question. lol A wall flower I am not! I am definitely the "fun one"!

- - - Updated - - -



ed2000 said:


> She's turning 40 this May.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .[video=youtube;oQKc3NFkbyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQKc3NFkbyk[/video]


Wow that's pretty cool. What is the turtle eating? How do you know that it's a female. Have you had her sexed? We had to get our birds sexed!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Have you had her sexed? We had to get our birds sexed!


I'm guessing you have to take it to a vet for that. What do they do to figure out which is male and female?


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> That was the correct answer and the only answer to my question. lol A wall flower I am not! I am definitely the "fun one"!


I could tell you were warm and fun based on your activity here on the forum, but that sometimes doesn't translate into the real world. In the real world, I seem like a real a-hole and a stick-in-the-mud thanks to a combination of crippling social anxiety, calm demeanor and a large physique.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## bluzfish

Steadfastly said:


> How women shop for cars. Sorry female members.........just in jest. Or is that jest in just?


Everybody knows that red cars go faster.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> I'm guessing you have to take it to a vet for that. What do they do to figure out which is male and female?


They look. Sometimes you have to part the feathers or lift the tail. With turtles you usually check the shell shape. Then you check to see if the socks are pink or blue. 

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> That was the correct answer and the only answer to my question. lol A wall flower I am not! I am definitely the "fun one"!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's pretty cool. What is the turtle eating? How do you know that it's a female. Have you had her sexed? We had to get our birds sexed!


What type of birds?

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> Everybody knows that red cars go faster.


[video=youtube;1m39piBT2vE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m39piBT2vE[/video]


----------



## Taylor

bluzfish said:


> Everybody knows that red cars go faster.





Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;1m39piBT2vE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m39piBT2vE[/video]


[video=youtube;9snY79WeunQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9snY79WeunQ[/video]


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> How women shop for cars. Sorry female members.........just in jest. Or is that jest in just?


I am the Lizard King, I can do anything, I *can make* the earth stop in its tracks, I made all the blue cars go away.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;TNA_VWJx07U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNA_VWJx07U[/video]
(not the Doors...really)


----------



## Adcandour

I'm almost 40 and can't grow a beard. Does that shave every day thing really work? I just can't see it adding follicles to that sparse area on my cheek. 









- - - Updated - - -

hahaha, holy shit my face is too fvcking big. hahahaha. what a dumbass.


----------



## zontar

Can you play mandolin?
Or trample Stonehenge...
[video=youtube;6Ec1WaFrK8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ec1WaFrK8E#t=297[/video]


----------



## Taylor

adcandour said:


> I'm almost 40 and can't grow a beard. Does that shave every day thing really work? I just can't see it adding follicles to that sparse area on my cheek.


I don't think daily shaving will add any follicles, just blunt the ends of the hair and make it LOOK thicker for a short while. If it helps, my dad's 52 and he only got his first chest hairs MAYBE 6 or 7 years ago. I could grow a thicker beard at 13 than my dad can now, so you're not alone.


----------



## JeremyP

adcandour said:


> I'm almost 40 and can't grow a beard. Does that shave every day thing really work? I just can't see it adding follicles to that sparse area on my s.



I have the same problem, only mine looks even worse then yours! I have just come to terms with the fact that I can't grow a good beard.... So in my jealousy I refer to all beards/goatees/facial hair as "ball warmers" ,and "Fur lined cockpits". This seems to really help a lot ...


----------



## Option1

[video=youtube_share;njK6zQp2Fdk]http://youtu.be/njK6zQp2Fdk[/video]

Neil


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's pretty cool. What is the turtle eating? How do you know that it's a female. Have you had her sexed? We had to get our birds sexed!


I usually feed her turtle pellets but she is eating salmon in the vid. Female turltes have short front claws and, this confirmed it, 30 years ago she laid an unfertilized egg.


----------



## Guest

JeremyP said:


> .. So in my jealousy I refer to all beards/goatees/facial hair as "ball warmers" ,and "Fur lined cockpits".


There's this one dickhead I work with who has the same situation.
One day he got me so upset that I said 'is that a goatee? or did
the boss forget to wipe his ass!'


----------



## Lincoln

I don't think shaving is going to change a thing for you Chuck. Either you are born with facial hair follicles or you're not! 

But just wait, it's not over yet. The older you get the more hair you start to grow out of places like your ears and nose. Good times.
Then you get get these rogue hairs about a 1/4" thick growing straight out of your eye brows. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Tarbender

I've given up on my search for reality and am now looking for a good fantasy to believe in.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> What type of birds?


Patagonia conures! 

Extremely smart birds! They were so much work. We had 2 of them. Diesel and Wendell! Wendell was a talker! Diesel knew all the swear words and that's all he said! Diesel escaped the cage one day and chewed up half the wood mantel above the fire place. I sort of lost my mind that day! They had to go! They were sold to a guy that specialized in Conjures. They were placed in a Conjure aviary in Bomanville.


----------



## bzrkrage

is there any post limit to this one Adcandour? If so, here is #2. Practice today. Jam Thursday.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

Love to have my name added to this. Thanks adcandour!


----------



## Steadfastly

I have figured out Brian May's secret to his great guitar playing. 



















He practices in bare feet!


----------



## Adcandour

Lincoln said:


> I don't think shaving is going to change a thing for you Chuck. Either you are born with facial hair follicles or you're not!
> 
> But just wait, it's not over yet. The older you get the more hair you start to grow out of places like your ears and nose. Good times.
> Then you get get these rogue hairs about a 1/4" thick growing straight out of your eye brows. Something to look forward to.


I'm already there. Wife won't drop hinting about trimmer. My plan is to grow the ear hair long enough to tie into a beard.


----------



## Taylor

Steadfastly said:


> I have figured out Brian May's secret to his great guitar playing.


Ah man, I always thought it was directly proportional to the volume of hair you have. Guess I can finally shave my back...


----------



## Adcandour

bzrkrage said:


> is there any post limit to this one Adcandour? If so, here is #2. Practice today. Jam Thursday.


No limits. You've got some catching up to do though...


----------



## Steadfastly

Taylor said:


> Ah man, I always thought it was directly proportional to the volume of hair you have. Guess I can finally shave my back...


I sure hope you're wrong about that! I don't have too much left on top.


----------



## Lola

Wow what a crap day at work! At least I can get a reprieve shoveling the driveway! I love winter! (don't hate me)


----------



## bluzfish

Lola said:


> Wow what a crap day at work! At least I can get a reprieve shoveling the driveway! I love winter! (don't hate me)


Really?!?!









Well, I suppose it CAN be fun...


----------



## Taylor

Between the Muskox Horn nuts and saddles and the wooden guitar picks I've been making, my attic studio is more dust than floor. At least my guitar sounds less crappy.


----------



## zontar

I hate malfunctioning CO detectors.
Or as I call them now--sleep robbers.

Functioning ones I like--even if they wake you up--or especially if they wake you up, and serve their purpose.
But malfunctioning ones are a pain.

Now I need to buy a new one.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> I'm almost 40 and can't grow a beard. Does that shave every day thing really work? I just can't see it adding follicles to that sparse area on my cheek.
> 
> View attachment 12610
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> hahaha, holy shit my face is too fvcking big. hahahaha. what a dumbass.


Couldn't tell you, I havn't been clean shaved for probably 40 years and the last time I shaved off my beard was 30 years ago. It was trimmed about 10 years ago the last time I got married. It tends now to be like my hair....it falls out.

- - - Updated - - -



JeremyP said:


> I have the same problem, only mine looks even worse then yours! I have just come to terms with the fact that I can't grow a good beard.... So in my jealousy I refer to all beards/goatees/facial hair as "ball warmers" ,and "Fur lined cockpits". This seems to really help a lot ...


But a lot of girls like to go on mustache rides...and you always have a snack handy.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Patagonia conures!
> 
> Extremely smart birds! They were so much work. We had 2 of them. Diesel and Wendell! Wendell was a talker! Diesel knew all the swear words and that's all he said! Diesel escaped the cage one day and chewed up half the wood mantel above the fire place. I sort of lost my mind that day! They had to go! They were sold to a guy that specialized in Conjures. They were placed in a Conjure aviary in Bomanville.


I had a Conure for a while years ago but the Indian Ringnecks beat the crap out of him. My flight cage was 8'x12'x20' I had the ringnecks a pair of blue and gold macaws and a bunch of cockatiels. When we moved to the Okanagan from Vancouver I donated them to the zoo.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> I had a Conure for a while years ago but the Indian Ringnecks beat the crap out of him. My flight cage was 8'x12'x20' I had the ringnecks a pair of blue and gold macaws and a bunch of cockatiels. When we moved to the Okanagan from Vancouver I donated them to the zoo.


I had a cockatiel years ago but he would scream so loud he drove us nuts. My 10 year old son was the only one that could calm him down. We finally gave him away to someone.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Electricity kinda scares me. Wiring up baseboard heaters in my basement today. I always check the breakers like I've got ocd. Then I gingerly touch the wires like I'm expecting a bit of a blast. Anyway, basement reno/resto from flood damage last year is basically done now. In the meantime my wife decided that our kid's bedrooms look shabby and that they need new paint and new carpet.


----------



## cheezyridr

Steadfastly said:


> He practices in bare feet!




well, i bet he's learned not to step off of the carpet then


----------



## Taylor

Today I realized that I don't ACTUALLY have fewer friends than most people, I'm just more prone to calling the people that others may call friends "acquaintances".


----------



## puckhead

Markstrom finally gets his chance and lets in three goals on three shots. ouch.


----------



## sulphur

Hey, the Leafs actually won tonight.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;BESTLqXsWIY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BESTLqXsWIY[/video]


----------



## Guest

bare footin'?

[video=youtube;Opxft_u0GNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opxft_u0GNw[/video]


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> bare footin'?
> 
> [video=youtube;Opxft_u0GNw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opxft_u0GNw[/video]


Not in the boys' room, I hope.


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> Not in the boys' room, I hope.


Nah. Too smoky in there.


----------



## zontar

Kind of a smoky look depending how the light hits it.


----------



## Option1

Yesterday's visit to the dentist, less one tooth stump and root canal plug, with the addition of a new plug, bone fusion material, tissue growth material, sutures, and a retainer. While it all may have been necessary, I do have to say that right now I really, really, really don't like dentists. 

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm listening, I'm listening! I 'ear you.


----------



## Electraglide

Option1 said:


> Yesterday's visit to the dentist, less one tooth stump and root canal plug, with the addition of a new plug, bone fusion material, tissue growth material, sutures, and a retainer. While it all may have been necessary, I do have to say that right now I really, really, really don't like dentists.
> 
> Neil


I just like the laughing gas and the dentist's helper.


----------



## Guest

twat did you say?
I cunt hear you.
I have an ear infucktion.


----------



## Option1

Electraglide said:


> I just like the laughing gas and the dentist's helper.


I need a new dentist. One with both those things. The current one has neither, and I'd probably even settle for an attractive helper.

Neil


----------



## Lola

Just waking up! Shitty sleep! Listening to the rumble of the salters on the local streets for most of the night. 

I have flex hours at work. I love it. I have guide lines to follow but as long as I put in my 8 hours I am golden. 

I shall return!


----------



## hardasmum

I would have bought the Arturia MIDI controller from you!


----------



## dillinger4ever

Just saw this thread !
Awesome generouse move !
Congrats !!!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Option1 said:


> I need a new dentist. One with both those things. The current one has neither, and I'd probably even settle for an attractive helper.
> 
> Neil


Haha...my wife is a "dental helper" and I used to enjoy copping a feel while she was trying to work. 

Sadly she rarely has the pleasure of cleaning my teeth anymore as she works at a pediatric office now. BOOO!!


----------



## shoretyus

I am fully embracing my "F*ck You Fifties."


----------



## LowWatt

Wow March is the month where I just can't seem to get ahead. Every time I think my bank account is about to be back to normal, some new surprise. Fun times.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

LowWatt said:


> Wow March is the month where I just can't seem to get ahead. Every time I think my bank account is about to be back to normal, some new surprise. Fun times.



I hear you. I am an agricultural engineer (read that as farmer) that is pretty new to the field (I'll let that settle in). Anyway, the biggest adjustment I've had to make is in the magnitude of cheques that I write. I just got done watching all the money we had in December fly out of the bank and now March is a repeat with alot of our seed and chemical inputs due for this upcoming crop year. The former cheapskate accountant in me almost has a heart attack with every cheque we write.


----------



## ronmac

Just because I can.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## LowWatt

Steadfastly said:


>


It's strange that the system makes you type 10 characters to post, but is fine with just one emoticon. So if a picture is worth 1000 words an emoticon is worth 10 characters? Ya that sounds about right.


----------



## shoretyus

Not outstanding in your field yet?......:sFun_dancing:


rearviewmirror2 said:


> I hear you. I am an agricultural engineer (read that as farmer) that is pretty new to the field (I'll let that settle in). Anyway, the biggest adjustment I've had to make is in the magnitude of cheques that I write. I just got done watching all the money we had in December fly out of the bank and now March is a repeat with alot of our seed and chemical inputs due for this upcoming crop year. The former cheapskate accountant in me almost has a heart attack with every cheque we write.


----------



## Taylor

Am I the only one that doesn't like any of the (newer) stock Gibson pickups? The P90s are the only ones I'm okay with.


----------



## sulphur

Taylor said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like any of the (newer) stock Gibson pickups? The P90s are the only ones I'm okay with.


I like the bridge P90s in the two Specials I have, the neck, not so much.

Maybe that was from the Junior, all the work went into just the bridge pup, "good enough, done.". 8)

I'll see with this SG rolling in, if there's much difference in the newer P90s.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

shoretyus said:


> Not outstanding in your field yet?......:sFun_dancing:



I may have heard that one. I've definitely been out standing in all of our fields over the last couple of years. It's too cold right now. I'm barley ()able to bring myself to go outside to get to our shop. I think I need a tunnel. Some days I drive my truck across the yard...


----------



## Taylor

sulphur said:


> I like the bridge P90s in the two Specials I have, the neck, not so much.
> 
> Maybe that was from the Junior, all the work went into just the bridge pup, "good enough, done.". 8)
> 
> I'll see with this SG rolling in, if there's much difference in the newer P90s.


Now that you mention it, the only long-term experience I have with Gibson P90s has been on Jr's.


----------



## Bruiser74

Need for Tweed here!


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> It's strange that the system makes you type 10 characters to post, but is fine with just one emoticon. So if a picture is worth 1000 words an emoticon is worth 10 characters? Ya that sounds about right.


I've copied pics from MF and the post wouldn't load because it said I was over 10,000 characters. Some of those pics must be heave in the bites department.


----------



## ed2000

Bruiser74 said:


> Need for Tweed here!


Happy now?


[video]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqda93MaNm04mSeS4qPPusA[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

I smell a country song 



rearviewmirror2 said:


> I'm barley ()able to bring myself to go outside to get to our shop. I think I need a tunnel. Some days I drive my truck across the yard...


----------



## Lola

Bruiser74 said:


> Need for Tweed here!


As in Shannon?

- - - Updated - - -

Do any of you enjoy urbex?


----------



## shoretyus

Nope .. As in Col Panty Sniffer 



Lola said:


> As in Shannon?


----------



## Electraglide

Option1 said:


> I need a new dentist. One with both those things. The current one has neither, and I'd probably even settle for an attractive helper.
> 
> Neil


My dentist has 4....the hygenist isn't bad either.

- - - Updated - - -



Bruiser74 said:


> Need for Tweed here!


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/wall_street_80s_pinups_06_zpsujsugvtp.jpg
vintage

- - - Updated - - -



shoretyus said:


> I smell a country song


Just wipe it off your boot before you get in the truck.


----------



## LowWatt

Taylor said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like any of the (newer) stock Gibson pickups? The P90s are the only ones I'm okay with.


The 57 Classics HBs are great but they sound off with the 300k pots they usually put them with.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

shoretyus said:


> I smell a country song



There are only two kinds of music I can't stand. 1. Country. 2. Western. I don't really fit in with the crowd in my neighbourhood......


----------



## Steadfastly

I got this new car and was surprised to see the new speedometer ratings.


----------



## Guest

johnnyshaka said:


> Haha...my wife is a "dental helper" and I used to enjoy copping a feel while she was trying to work.


I used to look forward to my going to my hygienist. She moved on elsewhere.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> I used to look forward to my going to my hygienist. She moved on elsewhere.


That's abou tit. Motorboating at the dentist's.


----------



## bluzfish

laristotle said:


> I used to look forward to my going to my hygienist. She moved on elsewhere.


I recently went to the the first female dentist I'd ever been to. I plan to be much more diligent about getting my checkups in future.


----------



## cheezyridr

there is a place down the street from me where all the ladies in the dentist office are totally hot. even the dentist. the receptionist is built like a pornstar, and dresses like one too. the dentist was the one who pointed her out to me, noting the description above. i stopped going there because the draw everything out in order to make things more expensive


----------



## GTmaker

the "Going to the dentist" picture reminds me of a story that I don't tell too often..

ALL TRUE ...

Many years a go I was playing with my band at the Stonehouse in Scarborough ...
Met a real cute girl but it was Saturday night and its "move out" night so I told her that I would be in Niagara Falls for the next 2 weeks...
Told her the Hotel and left it at that.

The Thursday before the middle weekend of our stay she gets a message to me that shes arriving Saturday Afternoon...
Ok So Saturday comes along and I 'm having lunch ( actually its our breakfast but whose counting) when the club manager drops by and says that our Saturday afternoon matinee is canceled as he it trying something different. I say great as I know whats arriving.
One oclock comes around and I'm in the lobby waiting when the drummer shows up and asks me if I could turn our PA system on as there is someone who wants to use it .No problem with me....we don't have to do a dammed matinee and that's a good thing.

I get into the club and I see a guy on stage with about 10 gilrs. All the girls are wearing nothing but a bikini bottom. Ive backed up topless gogo dancers for years so this doesn't fizz me at all.
I turn the PA on and wait around to see what the hoopla is all about..
Long story shorter, this guy on stage is introducing for the first time ...TABLE DANCING..
He explains what it is, asks the audience to choose a girl and off the stage they go and you get your table dance...actually I thought this was pretty cool.
I hang around for a few songs.

I dont know what he said but I see my drummer going up to the stage and talking to the MC..
As soon as he leaves, the MC announces my name and the fact that I allowed him the use of this great PA system and that I should be rewarded.

Two girls leave the stage and come over to me. I'm sitting and they each straddle one of my legs and start grinding and some more grinding. 
They must like it cause I can feel the heat on my thighs anytime they sit down on my legs.

OK for the grand finally ( the song is about to end ) they both start whipping my head with their boobs ( left right left right) one one on side of my face and the other on the other side. Slap slap slap ....my head was bopping left and bopping right...wish I had a video...

Anyways....while the boob slapping is going on I get to look to my left ( for no particular reason ). That happens to be the direction of the club door.
At the door ( only half way open) I see my cutie friend from Scarborough with a very strange look in her face looking right at me.

The song ends ...I go on stage and thank the gentleman for the entertainment and plug the table dance a little cause we are all in the biz.

Oh ya ....about the cutie....never ever saw her again...she must of turned around and ran back home.

and that's all I have to say about that.
G.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i stopped going there because the draw everything out in order to make things more expensive


yeah, but, do we really care sometimes?


----------



## shoretyus

But if it raised your winter cash flow... I hear ya though... I haven't convinced the local fiddlers to play The Specials either 



rearviewmirror2 said:


> There are only two kinds of music I can't stand. 1. Country. 2. Western. I don't really fit in with the crowd in my neighbourhood......


----------



## Guest

GTmaker said:


> the "Going to the dentist" picture reminds me of a story that I don't tell too often..


I've used all my likes for the day. This definitely gets it's. lol.
Seeing all the mistakes/missing words, makes me think that 
you were getting excited re-living this as you typed it out. lol.


----------



## Taylor

LowWatt said:


> The 57 Classics HBs are great but they sound off with the 300k pots they usually put them with.


Is that what the issue is? I HATED with a passion the tone rolloff, so much so that I passed on a half-decent bargain on one.

Also, fair warning, on the off chance that I win, I'll be paying it forward, too. We may wind up in a vicious cycle of gift-giving.


----------



## zontar

I once went to a dentist where I knew one of the dental assistants.
We never went out or anything, nor was there ever any move in that direction.
We were simply part of the same group of friends. ( I did later start going out with one of the women in the group--and it worked out quite well eventually)
But back to the story.

It was weird going there & having someone I know stick her fingers in my mouth.
It never struck me before when the dentist or assistants or hygienists did that--because that was how I knew them--that was their role in my life.
But when someone who was a friend did it--it felt weird.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Bruiser74

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/wall_street_80s_pinups_06_zpsujsugvtp.jpg
> vintage


Ill take it


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> there is a place down the street from me where all the ladies in the dentist office are totally hot. even the dentist. the receptionist is built like a pornstar, and dresses like one too. the dentist was the one who pointed her out to me, noting the description above. i stopped going there because the draw everything out in order to make things more expensive


If they konk you out with a good facesit, please send the address.


----------



## Option1

zontar said:


> I once went to a dentist where I knew one of the dental assistants.
> We never went out or anything, nor was there ever any move in that direction.
> We were simply part of the same group of friends. ( I did later start going out with one of the women in the group--and it worked out quite well eventually)
> But back to the story.
> 
> It was weird going there & having someone I know stick her fingers in my mouth.
> It never struck me before when the dentist or assistants or hygienists did that--because that was how I knew them--that was their role in my life.
> But when someone who was a friend did it--it felt weird.


When I was about 17 or 18, the receptionist at the dentist was about my age, and gorgeous. I was in there one day for some emergency work after falling off my bicycle while drunk, and she's come into the room while I'm waiting in the chair. She just talked and joked for about 10 or so minutes before the dentist came in. It wasn't until later I realized she was chatting me up and I was supposed to ask her out. D'OH!!

Ahhh, the things we figure out far too late.

Neil


----------



## Guest

Option1 said:


> When I was about 17 or 18, the receptionist at the dentist was about my age, and gorgeous. I was in there one day for some emergency work after falling off my bicycle while drunk, and she's come into the room while I'm waiting in the chair. She just talked and joked for about 10 or so minutes before the dentist came in. It wasn't until later I realized she was chatting me up and I was supposed to ask her out. D'OH!!
> 
> Ahhh, the things we figure out far too late.
> 
> Neil


----------



## JHarasym

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LowWatt

Taylor said:


> Is that what the issue is? I HATED with a passion the tone rolloff, so much so that I passed on a half-decent bargain on one.
> 
> Also, fair warning, on the off chance that I win, I'll be paying it forward, too. We may wind up in a vicious cycle of gift-giving.


Ya, that's it exactly. When you swap to 500k pots the high end gets richer and more detailed but no more piercing. All of the sudden they sound balanced and really nice. I had an SG before and I swapped the pots for 500ks and the 57s for WCR pickups at different times and the biggest difference by far was the $10 pot swap, not the $250 pickup upgrade (both sets sounded awesome just in slightly different ways).


----------



## Steadfastly

One for the money, two for the...........


----------



## rollingdam

Please count me in


----------



## ed2000

Steadfastly said:


> One for the money, two for the...........


 My mattress doesn't look like that but it's probably more comfortable.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Option1 said:


> When I was about 17 or 18, the receptionist at the dentist was about my age, and gorgeous. I was in there one day for some emergency work after falling off my bicycle while drunk, and she's come into the room while I'm waiting in the chair. She just talked and joked for about 10 or so minutes before the dentist came in. It wasn't until later I realized she was chatting me up and I was supposed to ask her out. D'OH!!
> 
> Ahhh, the things we figure out far too late.
> 
> Neil


Oh the memories...

When I was in college my friends an I were really into a specific bar. The beer was cheap, the music was good (metal, punk, rock...) and the staff was hot. A cool place to get smash!

One particular night, we were there for the "students special", between 9 and 11 the beer was 1$...
The night goes on and at like 10h55 I rushed to the bar the get some extra beers.
Girl at the bar was smoking hot and told me: "What are you doing tonight? My shift is ending in an hour, we could have a beer at my place...".

I was drunk and my answer was: "Hurry up I want my beer before 11!"

Stupid me! :sEm_oops:


----------



## Guest

you get one of these too!


----------



## Taylor

LowWatt said:


> Ya, that's it exactly. When you swap to 500k pots the high end gets richer and more detailed but no more piercing. All of the sudden they sound balanced and really nice.


Good to know--if any 57's come up for a bargain, I'll probably sell off my LP clone invest in one. (I try not to have more than 2 electrics and an acoustic at once)


----------



## allthumbs56

Yummmmmmm ....... free stuff!


----------



## Taylor

I THINK I'm finally done modding my main guitar, now that I've got a ton of versatility out of it. Neck pickup is intentionally microphonic, so I can get old-school Chicago Blues sounds (Think Hound Dog Taylor), noise-reduced middle pickup wound to 6.4K, and a coil split Cool Rails humbucker bridge, all hooked up to a 7-way switch.


----------



## Option1

laristotle said:


> you get one of these too!


Yep, we definitely both deserve that!

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly

Will this thread hit 28 pages (40 posts/page) like the last contest?


----------



## Chitmo

Dingle hassin fargen!


----------



## Telecaster

Got to get in on this contest! I seen this on a local kijiji ad today and got a kick out of it!


----------



## zontar

Option1 said:


> When I was about 17 or 18, the receptionist at the dentist was about my age, and gorgeous. I was in there one day for some emergency work after falling off my bicycle while drunk, and she's come into the room while I'm waiting in the chair. She just talked and joked for about 10 or so minutes before the dentist came in. It wasn't until later I realized she was chatting me up and I was supposed to ask her out. D'OH!!
> 
> Ahhh, the things we figure out far too late.
> 
> Neil


OOps.
I've had moments where I should have realized stuff like that, but didn't until too late.

In my dentist example she was doing her job.
And she was obsessed with a friend of mine--which everybody, except my friend, knew.
It was pretty obvious--except he was oblivious.


----------



## Electraglide

Option1 said:


> When I was about 17 or 18, the receptionist at the dentist was about my age, and gorgeous. I was in there one day for some emergency work after falling off my bicycle while drunk, and she's come into the room while I'm waiting in the chair. She just talked and joked for about 10 or so minutes before the dentist came in. It wasn't until later I realized she was chatting me up and I was supposed to ask her out. D'OH!!
> 
> Ahhh, the things we figure out far too late.
> 
> Neil


Years ago the local bar where we worked got a new slinger. She was hot and real friendly when she brought my beer.lf I was there when she got off work she'd come over and have a beer or two. And, she had her own Harley. The first run was the May long week end and she mentioned that she had the time off and would like to go. I told her my bike was unlocked and if she could start it I'd pack behind her to the run. Did I mention she had her own Harley. I packed behind her to the run. It would have been ok if it had only been for the run but a three day week end turned out to be 6 months of intense fun and two years of expensive hell. Moral of the story....4F.


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;RzQIuP1Tcqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzQIuP1Tcqo[/video]
Somehow this fits into the thread at this point.


----------



## Lola

You guys think that you have stories! I could tell ya shit that would make your hair curl but a lady doesn't reveal sordid details of past debaucheries!


----------



## ed2000

Chitmo said:


> Dingle hassin fargen!


Is that from Christmas Story ...You'll shoot your....


----------



## zontar

We don't need sordid pasts here--just recovering futures...
Or maybe not.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> .....I could tell ya shit that would make your hair curl....


Prove it...try it with Milkman.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> You guys think that you have stories! I could tell ya shit that would make your hair curl but a lady doesn't reveal sordid details of past debaucheries!


This post is worthless without pictures.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> This post is worthless without pictures.


Ahhhhhhhh many memories to cherish forever! I used to be a bartender back in the day! You could party for days on end if you waned to! Enough said!


----------



## Taylor

...Apparently my life is tamer than I had ever imagined. My greatest rebellion has been the occasional bout of well-deserved fisticuffs, and I'm still not beyond that phase.


----------



## LowWatt

zontar said:


> [video=youtube;RzQIuP1Tcqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzQIuP1Tcqo[/video]
> Somehow this fits into the thread at this point.


This looks more and more like a Robot Chicken cartoon as the years pass.


----------



## Steadfastly

This stuff obviously works..............


----------



## ezcomes

just saw this thread...

very cool sir! that's very awesome of you to put all this fine stuff up for all the membership...makes me proud to be a member here...we have a great group

there is no post count...but I don't want to post randomly either...this will be my only entry

good luck to all..and may the winner enjoy these fruits!


----------



## Lola

Are any of you gym rats?


----------



## cheezyridr

Lola said:


> You guys think that you have stories! I could tell ya shit that would make your hair curl but a lady doesn't reveal sordid details of past debaucheries!



ha! you don't know some of the women i knew. they'd tell stories that would scare you in the daylight!



zontar said:


> Somehow this fits into the thread at this point.





i think it's really awesome that the bee girl was more popular than they were, and they got jealous of her


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> Are any of you gym rats?


I wouldn't go that far, but I do go to the gym a few times a week. I was almost 325lbs by the end of high school. I'm still about 250, so I've got a long way to go, but at least I don't hobble or limp anymore, and I can play guitar seated.


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> Are any of you gym rats?


No but I believe I've seen a rat outside going to my neighbours bird feeder. This is in a southeast Scarborough subdivision, not downtown Toronto where rats seem to thrive.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Ahhhhhhhh many memories to cherish forever! I used to be a bartender back in the day! You could party for days on end if you waned to! Enough said!


I tried that for a while but had to quit. You're supposed to open the door before you escort a drunk out. That and my bar bill got a little high.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> ha! you don't know some of the women i knew. they'd tell stories that would scare you in the daylight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's really awesome that the bee girl was more popular than they were, and they got jealous of her


A lot of the ladies I know will tell you about their past debaucheries as they are debauching you. Made life more interesting....and gave you pointers. Like cheezy implied, you gotta hand it to biker ladies. Actually you don't. They'll take it on their own.


----------



## Lola

cheezyridr said:


> ha! you don't know some of the women i knew. they'd tell stories that would scare you in the dayligh


I beg to differ on that. I was your proverbial wild child! Age has mellowed me somewhat!


----------



## zontar

cheezyridr said:


> i think it's really awesome that the bee girl was more popular than they were, and they got jealous of her


And she was spoofed by Weird Al--now that's cool...
[video=youtube;BtV_nQKhkdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtV_nQKhkdY[/video]


----------



## Option1

All I can say, as the gentleman that I am, is that I've never been to bed with an ugly woman.

It does make it hard to explain why I've woken up next to so many though.

Neil


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Adcandour

Just a quick note: 

I was just informed by our solar installers that they will be shutting down power on March 11th. It should be up and running by 6pm, but I can't be certain, so I will be drawing a number later in the evening. It's also my son's birthday, so I'll be drawing it after he's asleep.

On a side - does anyone know a good tree remover? I have to get rid of any roof shade. I have a high school 'acquaintance' I could get to do it, but would prefer not to use him. I need 5 large pines taken down. Also, anyone have an idea on cost? It's about 2km to the waste facility that accepts the debris.


----------



## ronmac

One more, just because.


----------



## bzrkrage

Rehearsal last night, Bill the bass guy was good with "structured" jam. Maybe structure (set) break, jam on some stuff(1/2 hr) then more structure.
Hope it works, summer is coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Just a quick note:
> 
> I was just informed by our solar installers that they will be shutting down power on March 11th. It should be up and running by 6pm, but I can't be certain, so I will be drawing a number later in the evening. It's also my son's birthday, so I'll be drawing it after he's asleep.
> 
> On a side - does anyone know a good tree remover? I have to get rid of any roof shade. I have a high school 'acquaintance' I could get to do it, but would prefer not to use him. I need 5 large pines taken down. Also, anyone have an idea on cost? It's about 2km to the waste facility that accepts the debris.


We have had this done but it was when we lived in Freelton which is too far away for you. One large maple tree and I think the price was around $500.00. Just look under tree services and get quotes. You might speed things up if you get pics and approximate size of the trees and send them to the contractors.


----------



## cheezyridr

if it's pine, they shouldn't be charging you to haul it off. they'll grind it in the chipper and sell it off. i used to work for a tree service, and that's what we did with pine. 
it's not hard to do yourself (take the trees down) if you have a buddy and some rope and a chainsaw


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> if it's pine, they shouldn't be charging you to haul it off. they'll grind it in the chipper and sell it off. i used to work for a tree service, and that's what we did with pine.
> it's not hard to do yourself (take the trees down) if you have a buddy and some rope and a chainsaw


Don't forget the *safety harness* and *ear protection.*


----------



## allthumbs56

2nd time's a charm ........................................


----------



## Guest

don't hire this guy.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Or this chainsaw genious!!!


[video=youtube;qpJTJ5OA4HU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpJTJ5OA4HU[/video]


----------



## Taylor

For some reason I play guitar better with a cigar in my mouth. Is this mojo?


----------



## Adcandour

Taylor said:


> For some reason I play guitar better with a cigar in my mouth. Is this mojo?


It's homojo - not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Adcandour

cheezyridr said:


> if it's pine, they shouldn't be charging you to haul it off. they'll grind it in the chipper and sell it off. i used to work for a tree service, and that's what we did with pine.
> it's not hard to do yourself (take the trees down) if you have a buddy and some rope and a chainsaw


I've had 2 trees come down - one lightning and the other wind (pictured) that I had to deal with myself. It's a real pita from a time standpoint, but if the price is high, I'll probably do it myself. Might have to get the chainsaw serviced - no biggie. They want them down by the 11th.

You can see a couple in the picture to the right and left of my finger - not so bad.


----------



## Moosehead

Those look pretty easy to take down. Cant tell the hieght but i'd guess 25'? 
It would take me longer to drive there than it would to take them down lol


----------



## shoretyus

You could come up here and flag whilst I drop a couple dead elms across the highway ...



Moosehead said:


> Those look pretty easy to take down. Cant tell the hieght but i'd guess 25'?
> It would take me longer to drive there than it would to take them down lol


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> don't hire this guy.


My brother actually did this one day while helping me fell some trees around my house. Thankfully, It only caught the hydro line coming into the house. It ripped a length of fascia off the house where the wire was attached and tore the hydro mast off the house. The power went out for a second and them came back on. I never let him help with cutting trees after that.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> I've had 2 trees come down - one lightning and the other wind (pictured) that I had to deal with myself. It's a real pita from a time standpoint, but if the price is high, I'll probably do it myself. Might have to get the chainsaw serviced - no biggie. They want them down by the 11th.
> 
> You can see a couple in the picture to the right and left of my finger - not so bad.
> 
> View attachment 12665


Yes, those are easy. You can do it a couple of ways. 

If they are leaning away from your house, garage, etc and there is not wind you could cut them safely by cutting a piece out of the side where you want it to fall and then simply cut the rest from the backside and it should fall the way it is leaning. 

If it is straight do the same as above but have someone pulling on a rope that you've attached about 3/4 of the way up the tree. Cut slowly as the person pulls on the rope making sure it is being pulled away from buildings, etc.

If the trees are leaning and too big for the above, hook the rope to a tractor or a truck and do the same as above. 

We brought down some very large maples by doing the above and they all landed exactly where we wanted them to or within a few feet. It's best to pick a day with no wind.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Eh. Trees fall where they wanna go. My dad is chainsaw connoisseur. Although he did hit a cow with a tree once.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Nice gear! Very generous of you. Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Steadfastly

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Eh. Trees fall where they wanna go. My dad is chainsaw connoisseur. Although _*he did hit a cow with a tree once.*_


Wouldn't it just be simpler to shoot it?


----------



## Lola

What a very sad day today was. My neighbor who is 84 has had her asshole son living with her since he got out of jail. He's been there for 7 years in the house with her. He's a convicted pedophile. We as a neighborhood find him absolutely disgusting. He abuses her by yelling and screaming at her. You can plainly her the commotion outside of the house on a summer night. Anyhow he has never cleaned the house once in all that time. He has a dog too and there's 7 years worth of dog poop in the backyard. To top it off he's a hoarder. I walked into the house today and there is dog piss everywhere and the smell was horrendous. She can't even maneuver her walker through all the crap. The debris on the rugs was just horrible. I couldn't stand the stench when I went in. I had to breathe through my mouth. I went over with the intention of cleaning her house. Her son moved out yesterday leaving her to fend for herself. Unbeknown to me he answered the door when I went over. I was lucky to be able to get in the house. He never let anyone in. We have had the cops involved, the senior services involved. It's a nightmare. All the neighbors have band together to help her out until she can sell her house and move into a nursing home. How very sad! How can someone do that to their aged parent. It's really beyond me!


----------



## Duffman

I'm in...not too late I hope.

If you hire someone, make sure they are insured and pay into WC otherwise with an injury, you could be liable.
As with any home repairs- roofs etc..

Good luck

DuFf


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Steadfastly said:


> Wouldn't it just be simpler to shoot it?



It's hard to shoot trees sometimes.


----------



## Lola

1, 2 skip to my loo! Yes, I know, it's girly but what else could you expect from me?:sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I beg to differ on that. I was your proverbial wild child! Age has mellowed me somewhat!


And some of us made you that way.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> 1, 2 skip to my loo! Yes, I know, it's girly but what else could you expect from me?:sFun_cheerleader2::sFun_cheerleader2:


Do you really want an answer to that?


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Do you really want an answer to that?


Give her one anyways--but adhere to forum rules & good taste.


----------



## Steadfastly

rearviewmirror2 said:


> It's hard to shoot trees sometimes.


My brother, his son, me and a couple other friends had a hunting camp back in NB. In the yard was a big tamarack that we used to use for target practice and sighting in our guns. Over the years there was a fair amount of lead in that tree and mostly in one spot. A few years after I moved back to Ontario, my nephew thought it might be wise to cut the tree down as he was sure it had been weakened in that one spot with all the lead. He said he couldn't believe how much lead was in the tree and it may have come down on the hunting camp in a strong wind. 

And if you're going to shoot a tree, make sure it's far enough away that it won't fall on something you don't want it to. That tree was too easy to shoot.


----------



## zontar

As to shooting trees-
[video=youtube;8V06ZOQuo0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V06ZOQuo0k[/video]


----------



## Bubb

only takes one


----------



## zontar

I like the look & more importantly, the sound...Cool.


----------



## Adcandour

My wife forwarded me this link. 

My only wish is that she was a young mother, so I could call her youngwie mom teen:

[video=youtube;XpASSx0ecTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpASSx0ecTU[/video]

She is the fastest female shredder I have ever seen.


----------



## zontar

adcandour said:


> My wife forwarded me this link.
> 
> My only wish is that she was a young mother, so I could call her youngwie mom teen:


You forgot the J. that Yngwie uses to distinguish himself from all the other Yngwie Malmsteens out there...

But good pun...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Give her one anyways--but adhere to forum rules & good taste.


Hmmm, forum rules....let's see no religion or politics. Ok. Good taste.....that reminds me of an old joke, punchline, "you want good grammer or good taste?". 
[video=youtube;NBGXsQfGY4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBGXsQfGY4M[/video]
Josephine Baker is good taste I think.


----------



## Lincoln

pretty racy stuff for 1927!!


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> rearviewmirror2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. Trees fall where they wanna go. My dad is chainsaw connoisseur. Although he did hit a cow with a tree once.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it just be simpler to shoot it?
Click to expand...

Nah, more points using the tree.
Plus .. it's pre-tenderized.


----------



## ed2000

adcandour said:


> My wife forwarded me this link.
> 
> My only wish is that she was a young mother, so I could call her youngwie mom teen:
> .
> .
> Vai did you say that?


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> pretty racy stuff for 1927!!


One of her tamer ones.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> What a very sad day today was ..
> All the neighbors have banded together to help her ..


This would be a good reason for a lynching.


----------



## Adcandour

ed2000 said:


> adcandour said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife forwarded me this link.
> 
> My only wish is that she was a young mother, so I could call her youngwie mom teen:
> .
> .
> Vai did you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> cuz fast hands give me an Eric Johnson (you know - a massabona)
Click to expand...


----------



## ed2000

ed2000 said:


> adcandour said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife forwarded me this link.
> 
> My only wish is that she was a young mother, so I could call her youngwie mom teen:
> .
> .
> Vai did you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I'll be Beck once I turn the Page.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ed2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I'll be Beck once I turn the Page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and the crowd grows Wylde with enthusiastic cheering and Clapton of hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ed2000

ed2000 said:


> ed2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, I'll be Beck once I turn the Page.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ed2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the crowd grows Wylde with enthusiastic cheering and Clapton of hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a wise Guy, Buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taylor

My girlfriend takes her burgers without any condiment-based puns, but I relish every one of them.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Lola

2:20 AM Can't sleep! Can't turn the brain off! Hate nights like these!!


----------



## bolero

wooga wooga


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Taylor

I'm awake for the weekend, now. Catering gig and baby shower tomorrow, bit of plumbing work and helping my mum and stepdad move today. Thank God for espresso.


----------



## allthumbs56

Hanging in there for shot number 3


----------



## Ti-Ron

So who's gonna gig tonight?


----------



## Electraglide

Ti-Ron said:


> So who's gonna gig tonight?


Didn't know the squid were running. Maybe the Oolichans. There, that's coast to coast with a fishing joke......now to wait for the coffee to kick in.


----------



## ed2000

[video=youtube;I_otNCZ5T2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_otNCZ5T2o[/video]


----------



## Tarbender

Who's on first...


----------



## Steadfastly

I saw an Ibanez AR300 at L & M in St. Catharines yesterday. I was in excellent condition with no scratches that I could see. The price tag said special $220.00. I took it down off the hanger and started to examine it more closely, then the tag with the sticker price became noticeable. It said $2200.00. I put my wallet back in my pocket.:confusion:


----------



## Electraglide

Tarbender said:


> Who's on first...


Nope, Who's Live At Leeds.
[video=youtube;dEcFeNTWSB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEcFeNTWSB8[/video]


----------



## ed2000

Steadfastly said:


> I saw an Ibanez AR300 .... I put my wallet back in my pocket.:confusion:


The old bait and switch trick.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Nope, Who's Live At Leeds.
> [video=youtube;dEcFeNTWSB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEcFeNTWSB8[/video]


So Who's Next?
[video=youtube;6K8g0IILuPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8g0IILuPI[/video]


----------



## Taylor

Spent all day with my parents. Needless to say, I remember why I moved out at 17.


----------



## Lola

Going to the Keg for dinner tonight with some good friends! No cooking and no clean up! I love it!


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> Going to the Keg for dinner tonight with some good friends! No cooking and no clean up! I love it!


 I worked at The Keg for a year before college. Great group of guys, and they keep the kitchens in ship shape. Still love it there.


----------



## Guest

Taylor said:


> Spent all day with my parents. Needless to say, I remember why I moved out at 17.


was this you growing up?


----------



## Steadfastly

ed2000 said:


> The old bait and switch trick.


Naw, I just wasn't looking close enough and maybe a little dreaming to boot.


----------



## ed2000

Spring Behind and Fall Ahead = Summer
It's time to adjust them timepieces
[video=youtube;nrMLZBb8cMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrMLZBb8cMY[/video]
[video=youtube;XzcWwmwChVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzcWwmwChVE[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> So Who's Next?
> [video=youtube;6K8g0IILuPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K8g0IILuPI[/video]


[video=youtube;oqeSUAlI5uI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqeSUAlI5uI[/video]
Guess what? Nope, Guess Who!


----------



## Lola

If you could sit down with someone famous for an hour from either the past or the present, who would it be?

Mine would be the singer from KK Downing! Lead guitar player for Judas Priest!

Nah! I lied! It would Angus Young!


----------



## Taylor

laristotle said:


> was this you growing up?


I was a little less "wild child" and a little more "too smart for my own good", which got me in its own kind of trouble.


----------



## zontar

Too smart? or too smart alec?

Although I suppose you could have been both...

Probably both.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> If you could sit down with someone famous for an hour from either the past or the present, who would it be?
> 
> Mine would be the singer from KK Downing! Lead guitar player for Judas Priest!
> 
> Nah! I lied! It would Angus Young!


First on that comes to mind is Darby Mills
[video=youtube;kkqSredBJG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkqSredBJG4[/video]
Ask her about how the home town is doing, how's the family, things like that. Then Doug Bennett. After that, the guys from Trooper.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Chito

Thanks for this Adcandour!


----------



## allthumbs56

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12682
> ..........


I automatically moved my hand!


----------



## Lola

Lobster and shrimp salad + baked brie and crackers + 1 slice of Billy Minor pie = 2200 calories in one god damned meal. 

Can't you fucking believe it, 2200 calories not to mention the saturated fat and trans fat. I looked up the nutritional content of the meal that I consumed at the Keg. OMG! All those hidden calories and fat calories.

I know it probably means nothing to most of you but it sure does bother me a lot!


----------



## bzrkrage

Well, this post will be my official "1000" so let's hope #425 is a double bonus for a lil'bit o' Tweed!
As played by fellow Aussie Brett Kingman.[video=youtube;KAXhoNDXO9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAXhoNDXO9w[/video]


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> Lobster and shrimp salad + baked brie and crackers + 1 slice of Billy Minor pie = 2200 calories in one god damned meal.
> 
> Can't you fucking believe it, 2200 calories not to mention the saturated fat and trans fat. I looked up the nutritional content of the meal that I consumed at the Keg. OMG! All those hidden calories and fat calories.
> 
> I know it probably means nothing to most of you but it sure does bother me a lot!


That means you'll need to work harder at playing guitar - have to put more effort into it. Try playing without the aid of electricity = burning more calories.


----------



## ed2000

bzrkrage said:


> Well, this lil'bit o' Tweed!
> As played by fellow Aussie Brett Kingman


...Wow....


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Lobster and shrimp salad + baked brie and crackers + 1 slice of Billy Minor pie = 2200 calories in one god damned meal.
> 
> Can't you fucking believe it, 2200 calories not to mention the saturated fat and trans fat. I looked up the nutritional content of the meal that I consumed at the Keg. OMG! All those hidden calories and fat calories.
> 
> I know it probably means nothing to most of you but it sure does bother me a lot!


If it was good and you enjoyed it, great. Don't sweat the small stuff. If you were here I could help you sweat off the calories. Got a sh=t load of snow and ice to move, 20 24"x24"x2" paving blocks to put down and a tree to cut down and stack before I can get the bike out of the back gate and go for a ride.
Since you're not here, here's something from Woman's Day for all you calorie conscious people. 
http://www.womansday.com/relationships/sex-tips/advice/a1922/8-sexy-ways-to-burn-calories-110923/


----------



## Adcandour

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12682
> ..........


Aah, just like when she was alive. 

nice...I'm welling up now.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> Aah, just like when she was alive.
> 
> nice...I'm welling up now.


You learn a lot of things on granny's knee.


----------



## ed2000

[QUOTE=Electraglide;....... before I can get the bike out of the back gate and go for a ride.


Here is a tip for you - never ever Armor All your kickstart lever pad.


----------



## shoretyus

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2bc_1425587003[/video]


----------



## Lola

I wonder if clouds ever look down on us and say "Hey that one is shaped like an idiot".


----------



## Guest

ed2000 said:


> Here is a tip for you - never ever Armor All your kickstart lever pad.


or your seat.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Yeah but I bet it was delicious! Lobster? I thought you were a vegetarian.



Lola said:


> Lobster and shrimp salad + baked brie and crackers + 1 slice of Billy Minor pie = 2200 calories in one god damned meal.
> 
> Can't you fucking believe it, 2200 calories not to mention the saturated fat and trans fat. I looked up the nutritional content of the meal that I consumed at the Keg. OMG! All those hidden calories and fat calories.
> 
> I know it probably means nothing to most of you but it sure does bother me a lot!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Stratin2traynor said:


> Yeah but I bet it was delicious! Lobster? I thought you were a vegetarian.


Hubby ate shrimp. Girlfriend had steak with garlic butter and the lobster just fit in nice with her dinner! The choices were Caesar(yuck) and garden (boring) This one had avocado and pine nuts and mixed greens with a raspberry vinagarette. This was a dinner salad not just a starter. I opted for this ones.

They used to have pasta too but it's not on the menu anymore. I was very surprised at this! I didn't know that you could phone ahead and tell them your menu preference for vegetarians. They would of made up a salad to my liking.


----------



## Option1

Lola said:


> I wonder if clouds ever look down on us and say "Hey that one is shaped like an idiot".


Look, it's okay for my mum to say that, but I'll be damned if I'll let the clouds shout that at me. They do, and I'll shout back!

Neil


----------



## rearviewmirror2

So went from ridiculous winter environment to plus 6 today and sitting on the deck in the sunshine. Just like that. Oh and beverages of the cold variety.


----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


> or your seat.


I did that - only once. Passenger and I ended up on the tank stopping just short of the filler.


----------



## Guest

Option1 said:


> Look, it's okay for my mum to say that, but I'll be damned if I'll let the clouds shout that at me. They do, and I'll shout back! Neil


----------



## Taylor

zontar said:


> Too smart? or too smart alec?
> 
> Although I suppose you could have been both...
> 
> Probably both.


Both. With a dash of neurotic recluse.


----------



## bluzfish

Option1 said:


> Look, it's okay for my mum to say that, but I'll be damned if I'll let the clouds shout that at me. They do, and I'll shout back!
> 
> Neil









.


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> Electraglide;....... before I can get the bike out of the back gate and go for a ride.
> Here is a tip for you - never ever Armor All your kickstart lever pad.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armour All????? What's that? I don't clean my bikes, I ride them. Cleaning is for when you ride in the rain and go to topless bikini bike washes. The wifes bike gets cleaned.....by her. Not my job.
> Kickstart lever pad? Oh, you mean the Fudgesicle. The one for the 81 is a brass bicycle type from the 20's or so.
Click to expand...


----------



## puckhead

is it march 11 yet?
did i win the wireless doodad?


----------



## Option1

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly

In no way do I believe in luck. One of these posts have to be the winner so I'll use my 10,000th (I can't believe it. It seems like I joined the forum not long ago) in this thread.


----------



## Taylor

Today I held a 2-week-old baby and managed to not drop OR crush her. Everything went better than anticipated.


----------



## ed2000

Taylor said:


> Today I held a 2-week-old baby and managed to not drop OR crush her. Everything went better than anticipated.


Don't worry yourself, babies are resilient. I actually hated kids and never even touched one before I had mine.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> Today I held a 2-week-old baby and managed to not drop OR crush her. Everything went better than anticipated.


Now's the time to eat them....they're milk feed and tender. No need to soften them up.


----------



## Taylor

ed2000 said:


> Don't worry yourself, babies are resilient. I actually hated kids and never even touched one before I had mine.


I LIKE babies, I just like them best when you can hand them off to their parents when they poop or cry. (That'll change someday)


Electraglide said:


> Now's the time to eat them....they're milk feed and tender. No need to soften them up.


2 kinds of people in the world. I like them both.


----------



## zontar

The roundest knight at King Arthur’s round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> I LIKE babies, I just like them best when you can hand them off to their parents when they poop or cry. (That'll change someday)
> 
> 
> 2 kinds of people in the world. I like them both.


Hopefully they are diapered. Actually don't trust diapers so be prepared to be peed, pooped and thrown up on.


----------



## bluzfish

Has anybody else ever noticed that the ' & ' symbol looks like a guy dragging his butt across the floor?


----------



## zontar

I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian.


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## zontar

^^Kind of saw that coming--because I knew there was a joke to it.
But delivered with proper timing--it can be funny.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## High/Deaf

ed2000 said:


> Don't worry yourself, babies are resilient. I actually hated kids and never even touched one before I had mine.


I like kids.

But I can't eat a whole one.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

This is a pretty great idea, thank you for continuing the trend.


----------



## 18Rocks

laristotle said:


>



NOT THE MAMA!!!

Lol I haven't seen this in soo long. Used to love that show growing up.


----------



## bzrkrage

Steadfastly said:


> In no way do I believe in luck. One of these posts have to be the winner so I'll use my 10,000th (I can't believe it. It seems like I joined the forum not long ago) in this thread.


Wow! I thought the big "1000" was big, did you get the special message? Or have you got ten of them! ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allthumbs56

10,000 posts - wow, it'll take me years to develop that many opinions :congratulatory:


----------



## Steadfastly

allthumbs56 said:


> 10,000 posts - wow, it'll take me years to develop that many opinions :congratulatory:


It was just one opinion expressed 10,000 times in 10,000 different ways.:smile-new:


----------



## Taylor

Electraglide said:


> Hopefully they are diapered. Actually don't trust diapers so be prepared to be peed, pooped and thrown up on.


With all the technological advantages of the past several years, you think we'd come up with an eruption-proof diaper.
Case in point: I just ordered a 2 TERABYTE USB thumb drive. I'm only 23, and my first computer had 512MB of hard drive space. I can store a literal 4000 times the amount of info on a little doodad hanging from my keychain as I could on a 20-pound behemoth of a computer a mere 20 years ago. (That blows my mind.)


----------



## bluzfish

zontar said:


> ^^Kind of saw that coming--because I knew there was a joke to it.
> But delivered with proper timing--it can be funny.


Since when has telegraphing a bad joke ever stopped be before? :sSig_busted:


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


My wife got a real kick out of that line. It always seemed to hit her funny bone.


----------



## Lola

There comes a time when you have to stop crossing oceans for people who wouldn't jump puddles for you!


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> There comes a time when you have to stop crossing oceans for people who wouldn't jump puddles for you!


you need to get that on a t-shirt! You'll sell lots of them.

either that or write it into a song


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> There comes a time when you have to stop crossing oceans for people who wouldn't jump puddles for you!


The lady speaks the truth. There also comes a time when you have to accept that it's okay to not be okay, sometimes.


----------



## zontar

bluzfish said:


> Since when has telegraphing a bad joke ever stopped be before? :sSig_busted:


Sometimes they're the best ones...


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Because that hat he's wearing is so flattering...


----------



## Taylor

Just got a GIANT spool of 42AWG copper wire from the junkyard for pennies on the dollar AND I got free wings from work. It's a good Monday.


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Chitmo

My cat's breath smells like cat food!


----------



## Taylor

Chitmo said:


> My cat's breath smells like cat food!


Me fail English? That's unpossible!


----------



## bluzfish

Taylor said:


> Me fail English? That's unpossible!


That's _*I*_ fail English if you please. Ontarians... all these foreigners taking our jobs. At leest they cud lern hour language.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 12726
> .


They are all black........and white.............................with a purple hue, I mean haze.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> With all the technological advantages of the past several years, you think we'd come up with an eruption-proof diaper.
> Case in point: I just ordered a 2 TERABYTE USB thumb drive. I'm only 23, and my first computer had 512MB of hard drive space. I can store a literal 4000 times the amount of info on a little doodad hanging from my keychain as I could on a 20-pound behemoth of a computer a mere 20 years ago. (That blows my mind.)


512 mb...that's big. Some of my older ones are rated in k as in mb I believe. At least 2 of the old laptops I have are 128 mb hdd with 16 mb ram. Running Win 98 they are actually faster than this thing. As far as babies go you can diaper and plastic pants and sleeper and snow suit and they will still get you. And contrary to popular belief girls like boys are omnidirectional....they can and will pee in any direction. Note.....a baby held over your head will do something on you.


----------



## Electraglide

Just got a box from Australia mailed from there to Van Island to here.....2 weeks. From Ont. to here, 6 days. I didn't know Australia has Pineapple M&M's, Nilkshake M&M's, Speckled Eggs and Mini Eggs.
That should be Milkshake and from what my niece says, the day after she mailed my treats they came out with caramel apple M&Ms.


----------



## Taylor

Electraglide said:


> 512 mb...that's big. Some of my older ones are rated in k as in kb I believe. At least 2 of the old laptops I have are 128 mb hdd with 16 mb ram. Running Win 98 they are actually faster than this thing.


My household had desktops with low specs (my first desktop ran DOS with the HDD measured in k), the 512mb in question was my first "me" laptop. All the newer windows releases (post-XP or so) are so loaded with bloatware and junk that it's shied me away from Windows and onto Linux/Unix based systems.


----------



## ed2000

Electraglide said:


> Just got a box from Australia mailed from there to Van Island to here.....2 weeks. From Ont. to here, 6 days. I didn't know Australia has Pineapple M&M's, Nilkshake M&M's, Speckled Eggs and Mini Eggs.
> That should be Milkshake and from what my niece says, the day after she mailed my treats they came out with caramel apple M&Ms.


Here's something you might like. Short and sweet
[video=youtube;mAu4WJPdfo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAu4WJPdfo8[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

Mr. Electraglide- dig this
[video=youtube;cs9gYJXM2IA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs9gYJXM2IA[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

Ed, no. I think you misunderstood. Electraglide rides a _*bike*_. A 1969 Sears 10-speed with 3 working gears and no brakes, I believe.


----------



## ed2000

bluzfish said:


> Ed, no. I think you misunderstood. Electraglide rides a _*bike*_. A 1969 Sears 10-speed with 3 working gears and no brakes, I believe.



...with or without training wheels?


----------



## bluzfish

ed2000 said:


> ...with or without training wheels?


C'mon. He's a grown man with a custom ride! He took those things off last week.


----------



## ed2000

bluzfish said:


> C'mon. He's a grown man with a custom ride! He took those things off last week.



[video=youtube;a7gsg1lFPjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7gsg1lFPjY[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

He can dream. He can dream.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...he's gonna kill me, you are all witnesses...


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> [video=youtube;a7gsg1lFPjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7gsg1lFPjY[/video]


That bike is about a hr old. After that they don't run.


----------



## Lola

If at first you don't succeed try doing it the way your mother told you to do it in the beginning.

We all can relate because we all have or had Moms!


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> That bike is about a hr old. After that they don't run.


a guy i used to ride with bought an occ bike. $70k. in 3 rides it never totaled 100 miles. caught fire once, final drive failed once, i don't remember the other thing that happened to it. if it was a harley we woulda teased him forever. but no one had the heart to tease him about a $70,000 bike that you couldn't ride. another guy had a bourget, with twin nitrous bottle stickin outta the gas tank. i watched him do a rolling burnout at about 35-40 mph. the back tire was double the width of mine


----------



## rollingdam

one more kick at the can


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> a guy i used to ride with bought an occ bike. $70k. in 3 rides it never totaled 100 miles. caught fire once, final drive failed once, i don't remember the other thing that happened to it. if it was a harley we woulda teased him forever. but no one had the heart to tease him about a $70,000 bike that you couldn't ride. another guy had a bourget, with twin nitrous bottle stickin outta the gas tank. i watched him do a rolling burnout at about 35-40 mph. the back tire was double the width of mine


They built a bike for Finning. It spent most of it's time in a truck being worked on to keep it running.


----------



## Electraglide

When we moved to the okanagan in '55 the older bro had his 1953 raliegh 3 speed. The younger bro and I had to share a bike that was at the house
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/CCm_zpszcqgrphe.jpeg
Late 40's CCM. Later that year the folks got the younger bro a new CCM bike that fit him and I was stuck with the old one. I do believe that he still has it.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> If at first you don't succeed try doing it the way your mother told you to do it in the beginning.
> 
> We all can relate because we all have or had Moms!


I think my wife might have something to say about that.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> He can dream. He can dream.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...he's gonna kill me, you are all witnesses...


Aww come on bluz, I don't do that anymore. Leave witnesses I mean.


----------



## Taylor

Shooting another short film this weekend. I could get used to this.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> Shooting another short film this weekend. I could get used to this.


Black socks with gaiters and in 8mm?

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> Ed, no. I think you misunderstood. Electraglide rides a _*bike*_. A 1969 Sears 10-speed with 3 working gears and no brakes, I believe.


Gentlemen, http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/smiley_zpsqlx3fvnt.jpg kiss it. And I don't mean the young lady on the motorcycle.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Gentlemen, http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/smiley_zpsqlx3fvnt.jpg kiss it. And I don't mean the young lady on the motorcycle.















.


----------



## zontar

She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.


----------



## sulphur

..........


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taylor

Electraglide said:


> Black socks with gaiters and in 8mm?


Not that far off, actually. Director's real old-school, which is good for me because were he one of those CGI-EVERYTHING guys, it'd hardly be necessary to have a special-effects makeup artist on hand.


----------



## Adcandour

Taylor said:


> Shooting another short film this weekend. I could get used to this.


What exactly are you doing for the film? I have a friend who started out that way. very cool.

Edit: just read the above - special effects make-up?


----------



## Taylor

adcandour said:


> Edit: just read the above - special effects make-up?


Yessir. Well, in this case I'm handling all of the makeup because it's a tiny production, but I'm a lot more secure in my special-effects and blood work than I am in my beauty makeup. Signed on to do a full-length creature-feature next year, which will be a good chance to stretch my wings, and a short that I wrote is currently in the process of finding funding.

Here's something I did 3 years ago, shortly after I started. (Most of my other work is either for films that have not yet had a public release, or for which I've signed over the rights to the fimmakers.)


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


>


He either wants to be noticed or has terrible BO and wants to dry his arm pits.


----------



## bzrkrage

sulphur said:


> View attachment 12731
> ..........





Taylor said:


>


So Taylor, did you do the "toe claws" in the to photos too?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor

bzrkrage said:


> So Taylor, did you do the "toe claws" in the to photos too?


I'm not even sure I could do anything that ugly, and ugly is all I know.


----------



## Option1

Taylor said:


>


Damn it, I hate when people post pictures of me taken first thing after I've got out of bed!

Neil

PS: Great work, Taylor!


----------



## Taylor

Option1 said:


> Damn it, I hate when people post pictures of me taken first thing after I've got out of bed!
> 
> Neil


You've got a little schmutz on your face.


----------



## ronmac

Looks like cousin Cletus after a dance at the legion.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


>



that bike doesn't ride any twisty roads, that's for sure. as much as i love apes, those are ridiculous


----------



## johnnyshaka

No. I won't back down.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

I wanted to write a song with this title - "I Fell in Love With a Gypsy Girl But She Stole My Heart Away".

I married into an Italian family and remain well fed.


----------



## Taylor

ed2000 said:


> I married into an Italian family and remain well fed.


I was born into a British family and a Quebecois family and remain mostly-tolerated.


----------



## ed2000

Taylor said:


> Yessir. Well, in this case I'm handling all of the makeup because it's a tiny production, but I'm a lot more secure in my special-effects and blood work than I am in my beauty makeup.
> 
> That picture is like a bad car accident - you have to look at it and then regret looking. Good job.


----------



## Lola

Do you know how far your family lineage dates back to? They traced my hubby's out to the 14th century! Descendants of Celtic Vikings.


----------



## ed2000

Beavers in Scarborough near the Rouge Go Station







[/URL][/IMG]
Their food

[URL="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Ed200152/media/88c2c05f-471c-4350-830f-2ee8a04f61f1.jpg.html"][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/Ed200152/88c2c05f-471c-4350-830f-2ee8a04f61f1.jpg[/URL]
This is the dam.
[IMG][URL="http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Ed200152/media/ee7ab07b-4b87-4750-945e-3ef62d5391e8.jpg.html"][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/Ed200152/ee7ab07b-4b87-4750-945e-3ef62d5391e8.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
The Beaver den in the upper section of pic - a pile of branches.
The location is at the end of a culvert under the railroad tracks just as it enters Lake Ontario.

I find it amazing to have beavers so near this urban area.


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> Do you know how far your family lineage dates back to?


Nope, but I did get tested to find out my ethnic makeup to satisfy my curiosity. (A whole heck of a lot of white, a little bit native and a teeny little bit Chinese, basically.)


----------



## bzrkrage

Hey, did I win yet? Daylight saving has my clock all mixed up, sorry, it not the 11th yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Do you know how far your family lineage dates back to? They traced my hubby's out to the 14th century! Descendants of Celtic Vikings.


Ours goes back to 1050. Our oldest ancestors were of Saxon origin (France area) and then they moved into the area now known as Britain. The old manor stood in Lancashire until late last century and has since been turned into a nursing home. I looked it up on Google street view one day and there it was. One of our relatives whose first name was Elizabeth was beheaded by Henry the eighth. I am curious to know why but in our book it doesn't say why. 

I wonder if many of them were musical?


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Lola said:


> Do you know how far your family lineage dates back to? They traced my hubby's out to the 14th century! Descendants of Celtic Vikings.



Recently found out that my grandpa had four concurrent families. Not sure what other skeletons are back there.


----------



## Taylor

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Recently found out that my grandpa had four concurrent families. Not sure what other skeletons are back there.


My lineage is hard to trace past 3 or 4 generations because of lots of illegitimate babies and incest.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Ours goes back to 1050. Our oldest ancestors were of Saxon origin (France area) and then they moved into the area now known as Britain. The old manor stood in Lancashire until late last century and has since been turned into a nursing home. I looked it up on Google street view one day and there it was. One of our relatives whose first name was Elizabeth was beheaded by Henry the eighth. I am curious to know why but in our book it doesn't say why.
> 
> I wonder if many of them were musical?


My sister and relatives in England, Ireland, Wales and Scotland have been doing the family tree for 15 years. My Mom did it before then. So far some of the lines go back to around 500 ad or so on the Scots/Celtic/Norse side and around the same on the English side. There's rumors of earlier than that but nothing concrete. It's said that the Romans built a wall to keep them out of England. Part of the family was originally from the outer islands before the Norse got there. Some came over with William the Conqueror in 1066 and some were there to meet him. One of my ancestors was one of the leaders of the peasants revolt in 1381.....lost his head over that. One of my ancestors was here to meet some of my Scots/Irish ancestors when my English ancestors brought them over here. My grandparents on my dad's side eloped and moved to Chicago from England in 1896. Grandpa was a telegraph/telephone operator. Guess the company. In a box that my older brother has is a stock certificate and a receipt for 1000 shares....that were sold a few years later so they could go back to England. They came back to Canada in 1912....luckily for me they missed the first boat they were supposed to be on.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> My lineage is hard to trace past 3 or 4 generations because of lots of illegitimate babies and incest.


Son.....I mean brother....Dad?


----------



## Taylor

Electraglide said:


> Son.....I mean brother....Dad?


I have a great aunt that married her first cousin. He called my great-grandma "auntie-mum".


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> I have a great aunt that married her first cousin. He called my great-grandma "auntie-mum".


Here in Albertia the question is usually, "John, after we're married will mom and dad still be mom and dad?". Then when she runs away with the tractor you get a John Deere letter. (I couldn't help it, really).


----------



## ed2000

Steadfastly;610
I wonder if many of them were musical?[/QUOTE said:


> By the looks of it, none.........................................................................................j/k:)


----------



## puckhead

last kick at the kitty (probably)


----------



## Taylor

I bought a bass today. I don't play bass, but I do like bargains and learning new things.


----------



## ed2000

My Grandfather died in 1937 when my Dad was 13 and due to the political circumstances in the 30's in Germany, he could never reveal any of his past. Our last name could both be Jewish or German but he was a supporter of the political party in power in 1930's Germany. There could be a family link with the Isle of Jersey.


----------



## bluzfish

puckhead said:


> last kick at the kitty (probably)


Awwww, poor kitty...


----------



## zontar

​No matter how much you push the envelope, it’ll still be stationery.


----------



## sulphur

Thanks for the fun Chuck!

Good luck to the winner!


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> My sister and relatives in England, Ireland,_* Wales*_ and Scotland have been doing the family tree for 15 years. My Mom did it before then. So far some of the lines go back to around 500 ad or so on the Scots/Celtic/Norse side and around the same on the English side. There's rumors of earlier than that but nothing concrete. It's said that the Romans built a wall to keep them out of England. Part of the family was originally from the outer islands before the Norse got there. Some came over with William the Conqueror in 1066 and some were there to meet him. One of my ancestors was one of the leaders of the peasants revolt in 1381.....lost his head over that. One of my ancestors was here to meet some of my Scots/Irish ancestors when my English ancestors brought them over here. My grandparents on my dad's side eloped and moved to Chicago from England in 1896. Grandpa was a telegraph/telephone operator. Guess the company. In a box that my older brother has is a stock certificate and a receipt for 1000 shares....that were sold a few years later so they could go back to England. They came back to Canada in 1912....luckily for me they missed the first boat they were supposed to be on.
> 
> -


My grandfather on my Mom's side was Welsh. They had a well-known Welsh name. It is Coffin.


----------



## Adcandour

Hey Guys,

Just a quick reminder that my power will be out until at least 4pm for a solar install and grid connect. I'll be posting the number this eve (after my son is asleep).

And,... just so I can play along - my background on my father's side is pervert and my mother's is part victim and I believe part regretful.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ronmac

It has been fun, and a little scary, getting to know you.


----------



## rollingdam

nothing more to ad


----------



## ronmac

Did you hear the one about the bass player who was so depressed with his bad timing that he threw himself behind the train?


----------



## Guest




----------



## LowWatt

laristotle said:


>


Poor James Jamerson.


----------



## Steadfastly

I hope the groceries aren't invisible when she gets back.


----------



## Option1

Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.

Get the f*ck outta my head!

Neil


----------



## Rumble_b

Didn't really follow this one at all. But why not throw in one more chance at winning?!


----------



## Lola

*and the winner is??*


----------



## Guest

you have to wait 'till adcandour's power comes back up.


----------



## bluzfish

Option1 said:


> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> 
> Get the f*ck outta my head!
> 
> Neil


Do I get a refund on the rest of the month's rent? I know I don't expect to get my damage deposit back.


----------



## Bubb

I want to hear more about his solar power installation,I have a big wall that gets sun most of the day taht would be good for something like that .


----------



## ed2000

Bubb said:


> I want to hear more about his solar power installation,I have a big wall that gets sun most of the day taht would be good for something like that .


I think this is worthy of another thread by adcan....


.
.
.

power just went off, now to whip out my manual guitar.


----------



## bluzfish

ed2000 said:


> I think this is worthy of another thread by adcan....


Agreed. I would love to stay informed of adcandour's experience with solar power. He is taking a role as a pioneer of our future technology. It would be of interest to many of us I think.


----------



## Taylor

One last drop into the bucket for me.


----------



## rollingdam

I hope I win-my sons could really use this stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly

Taylor said:


> One last drop into the bucket for me.


How big is the bucket? I hope it's not quite full.:smile-new:


----------



## Lincoln

My final attempt at humour for the day


----------



## ed2000

Lincoln said:


> My final attempt at humour for the day


Please try again!


----------



## WannabeGood

Is this Roger Daltrey or Robert Plant. Can't quite tell....................Referring to the pic above.
Regards,


----------



## bluzfish

WannabeGood said:


> Is this Roger Daltrey or Robert Plant. Can't quite tell....................Referring to the pic above.
> Regards,


Naw, that's Slash having a blonde moment.


----------



## Chitmo

My wife is mad because I farted!


----------



## Lincoln

Chitmo said:


> My wife is mad because I farted!


you'd think she'd be used to it by now :sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## Adcandour

winner is post# 315 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> Ya, that's it exactly. When you swap to 500k pots the high end gets richer and more detailed but no more piercing. All of the sudden they sound balanced and really nice. I had an SG before and I swapped the pots for 500ks and the 57s for WCR pickups at different times and the biggest difference by far was the $10 pot swap, not the $250 pickup upgrade (both sets sounded awesome just in slightly different ways).


That is post #315. 
CONGRATULATIONS LOWWATT!!!!!


----------



## bluzfish

I hate you adcandour!!!!!! I hate you, I hate you, I hate you!!! I should have won!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaaaaah!! It should be me!!!! Me! Me! Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Now I got that out of the way, Congrats LowWatt! Enjoy your booty! :smile-new:


----------



## LowWatt

adcandour said:


> winner is post# 315
> 
> Congrats!!!


sweet! Thanks! This is literally the first thing I've ever won. Also I'm hammered at band practice. A solid gold fx stutterbox is up next to win. I'll set it up when I sober up.


----------



## sulphur

Congrats LowWatt!

Enjoy the goodies.


----------



## ed2000

Congratulations...needs a bigger font.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

wtg lowWatt!


----------



## Adcandour

bluzfish said:


> I hate you adcandour!!!!!! I hate you, I hate you, I hate you!!! I should have won!!!!!!!!! Whaaaaaaaah!! It should be me!!!! Me! Me! Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Now I got that out of the way, Congrats LowWatt! Enjoy your booty! :smile-new:


Aww, you don't mean that. Listen, as a token of my pity for you, if I win LowWatt's trem pedal, I'll ship it to you with love and a hint of anthrax


----------



## bluzfish

mmmmm... anthrax...


----------



## Lola

*This contest was fixed!!!!!:frown-new: lol*


----------



## Steadfastly

ed2000 said:


> Congratulations...needs a bigger font.


So very true.


----------



## bluzfish

As a consolation prize (I posted this in the TeeSpring T-Shirt thread but no takers...) - I have one of the first TeeSpring GC shirts in XXL that is too small for me so I never wore it. I didn't even try it on because I could see that it wouldn't fit me properly. It's more like a normal XL size. I will send it out to the first interested person that PMs me. Ready, set, go!

Aaaaaaand... the secondary prize winner is.... Lightening Larry Laristotle! Thanks for playing folks!


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick reminder that my power will be out until at least 4pm for a solar install and grid connect. I'll be posting the number this eve (after my son is asleep).
> 
> And,... just so I can play along - my background on my father's side is pervert and my mother's is part victim and I believe part regretful.


It's kinky if you use a feather and preverted if you use the whole chicken. If the chicken dies? Then it's supper.


----------



## Electraglide

Congrats LowWatt.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> *This contest was fixed!!!!!:frown-new: lol*


Hmm, your username is LOL with an "a" at the end...

Enjoy the prize LowWatt


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> *This contest was fixed!!!!!:frown-new: lol*


Haha, I honestly video taped it just in case Sulpher one. I'm an honest guy, but that would have been too suspicious.


----------



## Adcandour

Electraglide said:


> It's kinky if you use a feather and preverted if you use the whole chicken. If the chicken dies? Then it's supper.


mmmmm...tenderized and basted - perverted is starting to sound delicious*.



*I've been 'reprimanded' twice for my humour lately - and there you go bringing out the worst in me...


----------



## Option1

Congratulations, LowWatt!

Neil


----------



## Ti-Ron

Congrats LowWatt!

Now be ready for the next contest!


----------



## LowWatt

Ti-Ron said:


> Congrats LowWatt!
> 
> Now be ready for the next contest!


The next contest has begun, but it's not posted in this section.


----------



## Norman231

adcandour said:


> mmmmm...tenderized and basted - perverted is starting to sound delicious*.
> 
> 
> 
> *I've been 'reprimanded' twice for my humour lately - and there you go bringing out the worst in me...



So I gotta ask: "reprimanded" by whom? Your wife? Or a GC admin? 

Hmm... If the former, you may have liked it.... I think I just answered my own question.

Nevermind.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> mmmmm...tenderized and basted - perverted is starting to sound delicious*.
> 
> 
> 
> *I've been 'reprimanded' twice for my humour lately - and there you go bringing out the *worst* in me...


don't you mean 'wurst'?


----------

